# DBP Club! Join the movement.



## Jdiesels

MABJ said:


> This has been a requested club as of late.
> 
> Specifically made for people using the 18"inch long Deep Blue Professional nano, this is a membership where we can chat about tanks, link our journals and see some pictures.
> 
> Just because it was made just for the 2.8 gal 18x6x6 tank doesn't mean other people with DBP tanks can't join! I personally own two, but I love the product. It is a great and cheap product which is well constructed and reliable.
> 
> I'll start this off with a picture of my own:
> 
> View attachment 114906
> 
> 
> And I'll end it with the list I'll keep as recent as possible.
> 
> Our first member introduced many of us to these tanks. Kudos to Somewhatshocked
> 
> DBP Members:
> #1. Somewhatshocked
> #2. MABJ
> #3.
> #4.
> #5.


Ill join! :icon_lol:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

DBP Members:
#1. Somewhatshocked
#2. MABJ
#3. Jdiesels
#4. A.D.D.i.c.t.
#5.


----------



## MABJ

Haha not a RAOK but that works. 

Make sure you all link your journals if you have them.


----------



## Jdiesels

Can you link that LED light you have on your tank MABJ?


----------



## MABJ

Jdiesels said:


> Can you link that LED light you have on your tank MABJ?


Check out my journal in my signature. 

It is from eBay and is an 18" beamsworks LED light.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Beamsworks 18" led fixture. I'm sure he'll chime in with more detail. Or click into his build thread.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

He beat me to it.


----------



## MABJ

Lol almost the same post, actually


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

What will our sig line tag be? DBP Club? or something with pimpery associated as is custom with many other groups?


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> What will our sig line tag be? DBP Club? or something with pimpery associated as is custom with many other groups?


That was a discussion actually. I think we will forego the pimpery and just tag DBP #X 

We could always try something else out that someone suggests.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Pimping is so played out anyway. I agree, something simple like DBP Club: #X
Unless someone comes up with something mind blowing that we all can agree upon.


----------



## Jdiesels

DBP Member 003 signing in


----------



## VJM

I'm in! Love mine so much. I will have to figure out pictures and a journal now, since it has finally quit looking janky.


----------



## MABJ

VJM said:


> I'm in! Love mine so much. I will have to figure out pictures and a journal now, since it has finally quit looking janky.


Welcome number five! Looking forward to the journal/pics!


----------



## Fuze

I'd like to be a part of this! I have had my 18" DBP for a few months, but am about to tear it down and re-build.


----------



## MABJ

Fuze said:


> I'd like to be a part of this! I have had my 18" DBP for a few months, but am about to tear it down and re-build.


Hehe if you need any help you can ask any of us. Welcome, number six!


----------



## Brich999

Had one for a while, did they change dimensions? Mine was sold and package said 2.3g 5way betta 18x5x7. No ruler to measure though but it isn't the same height as width


----------



## Jdiesels

Wish this sites pic uploading was iPad friendly


----------



## MABJ

Brich999 said:


> Had one for a while, did they change dimensions? Mine was sold and package said 2.3g 5way betta 18x5x7. No ruler to measure though but it isn't the same height as width


I think it's just a small difference in measurements. It really is just about 2.8 gallons. The volume formula shows us that lol. 

It really is the same tank though.


----------



## MABJ

Jdiesels said:


> Wish this sites pic uploading was iPad friendly


It is. Try tapatalk


----------



## Jdiesels

MABJ said:


> It is. Try tapatalk



Best app ever.


----------



## MABJ

Agreed lol. Nice HC


----------



## water-kitties

Bought one of these from my LFS, on the way home the inner glass included shifted and completely cracked the end pane. It was secured fine just a normal shift from the 5 minute drive. Anyone else have this happen? DBP just told me tough luck so I am unsure if I should buy another. Shame I love this shape for shrimp.


----------



## MABJ

water-kitties said:


> Bought one of these from my LFS, on the way home the inner glass included shifted and completely cracked the end pane. It was secured fine just a normal shift from the 5 minute drive. Anyone else have this happen? DBP just told me tough luck so I am unsure if I should buy another. Shame I love this shape for shrimp.


As with any glass, I'd say don't let objects with points bang into a pane with any force. 

I've heard of one being shattered in shipping, but DBP replaced it. 

I'd say just remove the stuff from the inside while transporting.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I've got a few different Deep Blue Professional tanks but here are a couple:










































These 3gal tanks are my all-time favorite, I think.

One of my many DBP 10gal tanks:


----------



## water-kitties

MABJ said:


> I'd say just remove the stuff from the inside while transporting.


Yeah it's a bit of a pain to need to cut open the plastic straps and disassemble it in store to drive down the road. The inner contents were wrapped in bubble wrap but I didn't notice until inspection it was very ineffective as it was a single layer or so and did nothing to hide the corners. I'm unsure why they do not just place them inside some cardboard. I guess now I know, really put a damper on my excitement though. :icon_redf


----------



## MABJ

Yeah sorry to hear that :/

Curious though, what did you pay?


----------



## kruzerman

I guess I would be lucky number 7! I haven't updated my tank journal in a while but the link is in my sig. The tank is currently a hot mess with hair algae everywhere there isn't duckweed. I am hoping to get some time to rehab it in April.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Yeah, really sorry to hear about what happened with your tank water-kitties. Mine was shipped from AllPet, and the box looked like he11 after UPS got through with it. I've got a pic of it for my future build thread. But the tank is in perfect condition, and I didn't have any plastic straps on mine.


----------



## MABJ

kruzerman said:


> I guess I would be lucky number 7! I haven't updated my tank journal in a while but the link is in my sig. The tank is currently a hot mess with hair algae everywhere there isn't duckweed. I am hoping to get some time to rehab it in April.


Welcome number seven!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Brich999 said:


> Had one for a while, did they change dimensions? Mine was sold and package said 2.3g 5way betta 18x5x7. No ruler to measure though but it isn't the same height as width


I was curious about this too, as there were different reports from various people on the measurements. When mine arrived it states 18x6x7 on the tank sticker, and I measured it at 6" deep. As far as gallonage is concerned, it's debated. They are often referred to as 3 gallon longs, but not really 3 gallons. Anyone know exact gallonage?


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I was curious about this too, as there were different reports from various people on the measurements. When mine arrived it states 18x6x7 on the tank sticker, and I measured it at 6" deep. As far as gallonage is concerned, it's debated. They are often referred to as 3 gallon longs, but not really 3 gallons. Anyone know exact gallonage?


3.2 gallons if it is 18x6x7

2.8 if it is 18x6x6


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Once we hit ten members, we really ought to decide on a sig line tag if we're going to have one. Opinions from anyone else?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

MABJ said:


> 3.2 gallons if it is 18x6x7
> 
> 2.8 if it is 18x6x6


Well then I guess it is a 3 gallon long! Yay! I like referring to it as such for whatever reason. Awesome.


----------



## MABJ

I really think we should have a tag line. But yeah for the longest time I thought it was 2.3 gallons. I never actually did the volume formula on it before a few months ago. 

18x6x6/231=G


----------



## Jdiesels

I paid $13.50 for mine at the lfs and it had plastic straps which were easily removed via blade


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I wish an LFS near me carried these, I'd already have multiples.... Maybe it's best they don't


----------



## BeastMaster

Count me in.


----------



## kitesailor

MABJ said:


> This has been a requested club as of late.
> 
> Specifically made for people using the 18"inch long Deep Blue Professional nano, this is a membership where we can chat about tanks, link our journals and see some pictures.
> 
> Just because it was made just for the 2.8 gal 18x6x6 tank doesn't mean other people with DBP tanks can't join! I personally own two, but I love the product. It is a great and cheap product which is well constructed and reliable.
> 
> I'll start this off with a picture of my own:
> 
> And I'll end it with the list I'll keep as recent as possible.
> 
> Our first member introduced many of us to these tanks. Kudos to Somewhatshocked
> 
> DBP Members:
> #1. Somewhatshocked
> #2. MABJ
> #3. Jdiesels
> #4. A.D.D.i.c.t.
> #5. VJM
> #6. Fuze
> #7. kruzerman


I would love to join! Mine just came this week, so it looks like this at the moment:


----------



## hambone870

anywhere you guy are finding these tanks for sale online?

a link would be great cause id like to join the club

:drool:


----------



## Jdiesels

hambone870 said:


> anywhere you guy are finding these tanks for sale online?
> 
> a link would be great cause id like to join the club
> 
> :drool:


Amazon has them for like $35 I think


----------



## hambone870

Jdiesels said:


> Amazon has them for like $35 I think


still a link would be great from someone who has found or bought them online, im still not seeing it on amazon


----------



## Jdiesels

Amazon.com: Deep Blue Betta Tank 2.3 Gal 5 Way: Pet Supplies There's a link, but $60 is extremely overpriced IMO


----------



## hambone870

thats the link i can across but it looks to be split into 5 sections?

dont see how its really the same?


----------



## MABJ

hambone870 said:


> thats the link i can across but it looks to be split into 5 sections?
> 
> dont see how its really the same?


http://www.allpet.com/search_result...txtFromSearch=fromMenu&iLevel=3&subcat=122103


This is the allpet link I discovered. They used to sell on amazon and now that they don't the price is high.


----------



## Jdiesels

hambone870 said:


> thats the link i can across but it looks to be split into 5 sections?
> 
> dont see how its really the same?


It's the same tank, we just don't use the glass dividers it comes with


----------



## kruzerman

The glass pieces separating the sections are removable. It comes with the 4 separators and one long full coverage top.


----------



## hambone870

thanks all for the response, ill join when mine arrives


----------



## MABJ

Welcome number 8 and number 9


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Allpet is where I got mine, that's pretty much the best source out there I know of.
The glass dividers actually fit the top and can be used as tank covers as well. The included glass lid covers the top of the tank completely, whereas the dividers can be used allowing you to custom fit your equipment. Alternatively, you can get handy with a glass cutter and a little ingenuity.


----------



## BeastMaster

MABJ said:


> Welcome number 8 and number 9


Am I #8?


----------



## Jdiesels

MABJ said:


> This has been a requested club as of late.
> 
> Specifically made for people using the 18"inch long Deep Blue Professional nano, this is a membership where we can chat about tanks, link our journals and see some pictures.
> 
> Just because it was made just for the 2.8 gal 18x6x6 tank doesn't mean other people with DBP tanks can't join! I personally own two, but I love the product. It is a great and cheap product which is well constructed and reliable.
> 
> I'll start this off with a picture of my own:
> 
> View attachment 114906
> 
> 
> And I'll end it with the list I'll keep as recent as possible.
> 
> Our first member introduced many of us to these tanks. Kudos to Somewhatshocked
> 
> DBP Members:
> #1. Somewhatshocked
> #2. MABJ
> #3. Jdiesels
> #4. A.D.D.i.c.t.
> #5. VJM
> #6. Fuze
> #7. kruzerman
> #8. BeastMaster
> #9. kitesailor


Do you think that LED light can grow HC and have co2?


----------



## MABJ

Jdiesels said:


> Do you think that LED light can grow HC and have co2?


Worth a shot. I could use Co2 on mine now, I get a little algae.


----------



## MABJ

BeastMaster said:


> Am I #8?


Lol you can always check the list, but yep!


----------



## kitesailor

MABJ said:


> http://www.allpet.com/search_result...txtFromSearch=fromMenu&iLevel=3&subcat=122103
> 
> This is the allpet link I discovered. They used to sell on amazon and now that they don't the price is high.


Hambone, MABJ's link above is where I ordered mine. (Thank you, MABJ!)

You slide the glass dividers into little notches in the top rim. The notches are all that holds them in place, so the tank looks just fine if you don't use them.

My tank's sticker says 18" x 6" x 7", and measures 18 inches wide, 7 inches tall, and 6 inches from the back of the tank to the front.

Can't wait to set mine up! Hopefully, I'll have time this weekend.


----------



## Jdiesels

Is that the light you have MABJ?


----------



## MABJ

kitesailor said:


> Hambone, MABJ's link above is where I ordered mine. (Thank you, MABJ!)
> 
> You slide the glass dividers into little notches in the top rim. The notches are all that holds them in place, so the tank looks just fine if you don't use them.
> 
> My tank's sticker says 18" x 6" x 7", and measures 18 inches wide, 7 inches tall, and 6 inches from the back of the tank to the front.
> 
> Can't wait to set mine up! Hopefully, I'll have time this weekend.


Can't wait to see it. Thanks for the measurement


----------



## MABJ

Jdiesels said:


> View attachment 115553
> 
> 
> Is that the light you have MABJ?


Yessir!


----------



## Jdiesels

MABJ said:


> Yessir!


Found it on aqua traders for $35 might get it if I don't find anything at the lfs tomorrow


----------



## MABJ

Jdiesels said:


> Found it on aqua traders for $35 might get it if I don't find anything at the lfs tomorrow


Gotcha. Top dog sellers carries it on eBay. Free shipping


----------



## Jdiesels

MABJ said:


> Gotcha. Top dog sellers carries it on eBay. Free shipping


Aquatraders has free shipping, to ;p


----------



## BeastMaster

Found another use for 2 of my dividers!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

What light are you using BeastMaster? How long is it?


----------



## BeastMaster

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> What light are you using BeastMaster? How long is it?


The light is a Archaea 30cm clamp on LED that I had on a 30cm cube. The clamp is designed for rimless tanks. I had upgraded the lamp on my 30 cube with Eheim LEDs so the fixture needed a new home. Needed lighting for the Java Ferns so the Archaea lamp and my makeshift lamp holder was thrown together.


----------



## MABJ

I want one of these for my newest tank I'm planning. I think for the money/lighting, the Beamswork is better for the 18" tank. I'm planning a mini s tho


----------



## GreenBliss

I got mine from Allpets. I have two. The 3.2g ones. The first came with a cracked frame at the bottom and don't know if it holds water. They sent me a new one and let me keep the first one for free. The second one is cycling and will be used for Neo shrimp. I hope the first holds water for future tank once I fix the frame. :icon_bigg

3.2g with Beamworks light and AC30 filter. Random clippings and peacock moss (looks better in person):


----------



## MABJ

Good luck they've got a good shipping policy. 

Nice lookin tank!


----------



## hambone870

MABJ said:


> http://www.allpet.com/search_result...txtFromSearch=fromMenu&iLevel=3&subcat=122103
> 
> 
> This is the allpet link I discovered. They used to sell on amazon and now that they don't the price is high.


honestly, you guys make it easy to find good deals on good equipment, thanks MABJ

ordered mine on friday

:icon_mrgr

what filters is everyone running, mine will be for shrimp


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

MABJ runs two red sea filters, same as Azoo Palm filters. Some use an aquaclear 20, the 30 used above would be lots of flow, but awesome with a 20 impeller. You could use a zoomed 501, canister filter. I plan on using a finnex px-360 canister on mines 

the addiction continues...


----------



## MABJ

Thanks, addict! 

Yep Red Sea nanos and azoo palms are the same filters. I use two on this tank, however I'm considering a switch to a zoomed 501 for this tank.


----------



## GreenBliss

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> MABJ runs two red sea filters, same as Azoo Palm filters. Some use an aquaclear 20, the 30 used above would be lots of flow, but awesome with a 20 impeller. You could use a zoomed 501, canister filter. I plan on using a finnex px-360 canister on mines
> 
> the addiction continues...


No problem with too much flow on AC30. I am using Seachem Matrix, two filter pads, AC sponge, and have a prefilter. It's working great.

Can I be DBP Club member #10? :redface:


----------



## kitesailor

MABJ said:


> Thanks, addict!
> 
> Yep Red Sea nanos and azoo palms are the same filters. I use two on this tank, however I'm considering a switch to a zoomed 501 for this tank.


I'm working on my tank today and ran into a puzzle. I took the 18" Marineland single bright LED from my small terrarium and set it on the DBP. The Marineland looks good and is just the right length, but it barely fits in front of the Azoo Palm filter.

How are you guys fitting everything on top of this tank? Is the Beamswork 18" fixture any narrower than a Marineland? My single bright measures 5" across in the middle where it bumps into the filter. If I move it forward so that it doesn't touch the filter, the support legs sit at the very front edge of the tank. :eek5:


----------



## MABJ

kitesailor said:


> I'm working on my tank today and ran into a puzzle. I took the 18" Marineland single bright LED from my small terrarium and set it on the DBP. The Marineland looks good and is just the right length, but it barely fits in front of the Azoo Palm filter.
> 
> How are you guys fitting everything on top of this tank? Is the Beamswork 18" fixture any narrower than a Marineland? My single bright measures 5" across in the middle where it bumps into the filter. If I move it forward so that it doesn't touch the filter, the support legs sit at the very front edge of the tank. :eek5:


I'll measure mine when I get back  I'm sorry yours isn't working right. 

My palm filters fit well with the beamsworks.


----------



## Jdiesels

kitesailor said:


> I'm working on my tank today and ran into a puzzle. I took the 18" Marineland single bright LED from my small terrarium and set it on the DBP. The Marineland looks good and is just the right length, but it barely fits in front of the Azoo Palm filter.
> 
> How are you guys fitting everything on top of this tank? Is the Beamswork 18" fixture any narrower than a Marineland? My single bright measures 5" across in the middle where it bumps into the filter. If I move it forward so that it doesn't touch the filter, the support legs sit at the very front edge of the tank. :eek5:


Well I have my light about an inch above the tank and I still have an inch or two for my co2 and AC20


----------



## kitesailor

Jdiesels said:


> Well I have my light about an inch above the tank and I still have an inch or two for my co2 and AC20


I have about an inch too. Maybe the Marineland support legs are a little wider than the Beamswork ones. Or I'm just more paranoid about the light falling off!


----------



## Jdiesels

Where did everybody go? lol


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

We're all busy working on our DBP tanks! J/K. I'm sure this thread will go up and down in terms of activity. Any updates to our DBP tanks can be cataloged here with good taste.
Though we do still need to settle on a signature line that every member will use.
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jdiesels

I still like DBP member 001-0010 etc


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Okay, I'll join. I've been wanting to try a planted tank and I have a DB coming in. 

I'm wanting to try something very different though, and I think I'm going to do an underwater volcano in it. Gonna be a looooong time until it's set up and looks good though as I'm planning on just taking my time with it.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Underwater Volcano??? I'm sure whatever you come up with will be epic. Let's get this signature line figured out. MABJ, what say you? Since you essentially pioneered the start of the DBP club.


----------



## MABJ

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Okay, I'll join. I've been wanting to try a planted tank and I have a DB coming in.
> 
> I'm wanting to try something very different though, and I think I'm going to do an underwater volcano in it. Gonna be a looooong time until it's set up and looks good though as I'm planning on just taking my time with it.


Yay  welcome, Bryce. 

You're #10. 

I'm excited to see what you do.. It could be very corny or very well done  I'm hoping for option 2!


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Underwater Volcano??? I'm sure whatever you come up with will be epic. Let's get this signature line figured out. MABJ, what say you? Since you essentially pioneered the start of the DBP club.


Yep. Lets sort it. 

I see no issue with 
DBP Club Member #1-1000

But it is long. 

DBP Club #1-1000 is shorter. 

Or, I like this more.. 

DBP Club Member 

Have it hyperlinked, though. No numbers. Keeps everybody equal. Lets people see the club list though!


----------



## Jdiesels

Something like this? \/


DBP Member 003


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I like it, though we would again be breaking the norm in terms of existing clubs. No pimpery, and then no member #'s. Then again, the numbers really only matter to those who were some of the original members. Once it gets to 4444, etc, who cares anymore?
How about just DBP Club, hyperlinked? And not everyone knows how to hyperlink, including myself until recently hehe


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

How about this? Jumping smiley optional.

VVVVV


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

MABJ said:


> Yay  welcome, Bryce.
> 
> You're #10.
> 
> I'm excited to see what you do.. It could be very corny or very well done  I'm hoping for option 2!



Seeing as how I have a weird sense of humor, I'm no against corny. heh But I'm going to try for option #2 as well. :wink:


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> How about this? Jumping smiley optional.
> 
> VVVVV


Tapatalk people can't see jack diddly unfortunately. 

But I'm fine with either DBP Club or DBPC Member.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a question about these tanks. What is the difference between the DBP 2.5 Glass tank and the Petco 2.5 Glass Tank? The Petco one is a lot cheaper.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

No problem Scottyhorse, I'd love to detail why. The DBP tank will have much higher build quality than the Petco tank, no offense to the Petco. The glass has slightly less iron, making it clearer. This is noticeable and appreciated. Also, the black silicone they use is much cleaner and better looking than sloppy clear silicone. Check out my thread in my sig for a few pictures.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Interesting. I may have to look into those. Where can you get the 3.2 gal one?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

There is a link earlier in the thread. Allpet.com

the addiction continues...


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

MABJ said:


> Tapatalk people can't see jack diddly unfortunately.
> 
> But I'm fine with either DBP Club or DBPC Member.


I know right! I tried every setting on Tapatalk to try to see peoples sig lines. It makes it so much easier to see their build threads and get a taste of their personality. I like just: *DBP Club!* that's what is in my sig, hyperlinked, with jumping smiley
Such is life.

Here is the link Scotty
http://www.allpet.com/search_results...&subcat=122103

It's the 5 way betta tank. It says 2.3 gallons, we think it's 3.2. Who cares, tank is awesome. Buy it now.


----------



## MABJ

Alrighty. DBP Club hyperlinked.

How's that for everybody?

If you can't hyperlink, just do DBP Club!


----------



## GreenBliss

Sounds good. Got it in sig.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, thanks addict. I was wondering where you all were getting the 3.2 gal from! I'll definantly have to think about that.


----------



## Scifisarah

Count me in! I was originally going to get the 18" tank but decided I'd rather go with two 2.5 gallons, as shown in my sig. I'd like to get the 18" eventually, but my husband already thinks I am tank-crazy enough for the time being. His favorite part so far, is when I told him I had to trim my moss ball. :icon_roll I also have a DBP 75 gallon for my mbuna cichlids. I have two purple cabomba trimmings spinning around in it for fish toys, but I don't think that counts as being planted. Any new tanks I get will be DBP. I love the perfect black silicone, clear glass, and smooth mitered edges. Can't believe they are cheaper than the big box brands and so much nicer.


----------



## MABJ

Yay and welcome. 

WOW 75g that's a big one . Never count out other brands for nanos. I keep all kinds . They're different but all great for their differences


----------



## Scifisarah

MABJ said:


> Yay and welcome.
> 
> WOW 75g that's a big one . Never count out other brands for nanos. I keep all kinds . They're different but all great for their differences


Yeah, I would like to find one that has the same footprint as my 2.5 gallons, but is twice the height. Saw one at an auction and am kicking myself for not buying it. Here's my 75 gallon - I thought my cichlids would eat the plants, but they are being completely ignored. I might try growing some now that I know it will not be lunch. I usually give them spinach leaves so they must taste better.


----------



## MABJ

Look at the ADA mini S and mini M. That sounds like what you're describing..


----------



## VJM

Just as an FYI, I have the Deep Blue Solar Mini LED clamp on light, and I really like it. It's a bit much for my low tech tank, but if I keep it up as far as the gooseneck allows it does fine. 

How do I hyperlink in my signature?


----------



## hambone870

sign me up!!!

mine arrived yesterday in the mail along with the red sea nano!

thanks MABJ and A.D.D.ict


----------



## MABJ

hambone870 said:


> sign me up!!!
> 
> mine arrived yesterday in the mail along with the red sea nano!
> 
> thanks MABJ and A.D.D.ict


Welcome eleven! 

Hope you enjoy the DBP! Make a journal!


----------



## hambone870

MABJ said:


> Make a journal!


I will.

I'm up in the air about going for a shrimp tank, or moving my betta in there...

for a first shrimp tank im not sure i can keep stable parameters with such a low volume of water

maybe some simple shrimp like rcs?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I say just go for it. Any Neocaridina species will be relatively manageable. Plus, how will you know until you just go for it? I'm probably going to keep Caridina, and it scares me just thinking about it. I know if I want to keep them bad enough, I'll just figure it out. Lose all my shrimp first go around? Back up on the horse. Though it would make a neat tank for your pet Betta as well. IMO, it's better suited for a shrimp tank because of the length, but I like shrimpies best. Just sit and stare at the tank, envisioning it as whatever you want. Then start making it happen. Welcome to the Club!


----------



## hambone870

i guess your right, jump right in!

sure the horse may kick you off a few times

:icon_bigg


----------



## MABJ

hambone870 said:


> I will.
> 
> I'm up in the air about going for a shrimp tank, or moving my betta in there...
> 
> for a first shrimp tank im not sure i can keep stable parameters with such a low volume of water
> 
> maybe some simple shrimp like rcs?


Any neo should do  haha all my tanks are nanos. I have CRS thriving in a 2g Fluval spec.


----------



## MABJ

VJM said:


> Just as an FYI, I have the Deep Blue Solar Mini LED clamp on light, and I really like it. It's a bit much for my low tech tank, but if I keep it up as far as the gooseneck allows it does fine.
> 
> How do I hyperlink in my signature?


Sorry  missed this. 

You hyperlink by going on the User CP tab in the website, then editing signature, highlighting the words you want linked, then when "DBP Club" is highlighted, click what looks like a world and chains around it. Paste the link to this in it!


----------



## Jdiesels

Did it


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I have a 5b waiting for snow already. 

The 3b is going to be for my underwater volcano scape.


----------



## Soup12

What is so good about these? are they low iron clarity?

they seem like petsmart 2.5g with black silicone..


----------



## MABJ

Soup, this and others like it were said throughout the thread. They're much better than petco tanks 



A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> The DBP tank will have much higher build quality than the Petco tank, no offense to the Petco. The glass has slightly less iron, making it clearer. This is noticeable and appreciated. Also, the black silicone they use is much cleaner and better looking than sloppy clear silicone. Check out my thread in my sig for a few pictures.


----------



## Soup12

anyone no where I can get a DBP 2.5g tank and a 75g or 120g fatboy? thanks


----------



## MABJ

Please read through the thread. All your questions are answered lol


----------



## Soup12

I did, those sites did not have 2.5g


----------



## GreenBliss

Don't know where to get the 2.5g online, but local fish stores. :icon_conf


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Try contacting Allpet.com. I spoke with their customer service several times and they were very helpful. Perhaps they can order it for you. I believe your asking about the 2.5 gallon measuring 12-6-8"?

the addiction continues...


----------



## Soup12

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Try contacting Allpet.com. I spoke with their customer service several times and they were very helpful. Perhaps they can order it for you. I believe your asking about the 2.5 gallon measuring 12-6-8"?
> 
> the addiction continues...


Yes those dimensions, i will call them and check out my lfs


----------



## Scifisarah

Maybe you can contact DBP via their website and ask where the closest vendor to you is. They emailed me back right away when I had a question.


----------



## Soup12

Scifisarah said:


> Maybe you can contact DBP via their website and ask where the closest vendor to you is. They emailed me back right away when I had a question.


I did last night  excited


----------



## Soup12

I contacted deep blue professional. They said glass clarity is same as petco except their edge series is low iron.

However black silicone and cleaner silicone is about only difference.


----------



## MABJ

Soup12 said:


> I contacted deep blue professional. They said glass clarity is same as petco except their edge series is low iron.
> 
> However black silicone and cleaner silicone is about only difference.


Interesting. I suppose due to the black silicone, we couldn't see the difference really.


----------



## tyeroc

Soup12 said:


> I contacted deep blue professional. They said glass clarity is same as petco except their edge series is low iron.
> 
> However black silicone and cleaner silicone is about only difference.


Don't forget about the dimensions. DBP being 18x6x7 where as the petco is 12x6x8. While its not a huge difference, with the tank being so small those extra six inches in length seem to open up more options for longer 'to scale' scapes.

Also while I'm here add me to the club! Picked up one a month or so ago now housing a few phoenix rasabora and red rili shrimp. Should be getting a few pots of HC tomorrow to plant in it as well. Its nice to see it start to come together!


----------



## MABJ

Sweet! Post some pics!

That's actually 6 inches in length difference. 

Welcome to the club


----------



## tyeroc

MABJ said:


> Sweet! Post some pics!
> 
> That's actually 6 inches in length difference.
> 
> Welcome to the club


You know, I though two inches seemed a bit small.. 

Thanks! I'll be sure to post up some pictures come tomorrow as I'm pretty sure I'm going to tweak the hardscape a bit before planting anyway.


----------



## Soup12

yeh the 18" is nice for unique 2.5g and black silicone is nice.

I was actually looking for a standard 2.5g for breeding. For standard size petco and dbp are pretty comparable. Petco you get tank,top, lid holder for $15 and DBP hard to find, but i thought I saw a tank only for $22 shipped.


----------



## MABJ

Soup12 said:


> yeh the 18" is nice for unique 2.5g and black silicone is nice.
> 
> I was actually looking for a standard 2.5g for breeding. For standard size petco and dbp are pretty comparable. Petco you get tank,top, lid holder for $15 and DBP hard to find, but i thought I saw a tank only for $22 shipped.


The DBP 18" is just over 3 gallons. 

I appreciate better workmanship in DBP products. I personally wouldn't buy another petco/petsmart tank again for any reason. 

If you get a standard 2.5, be advised it isn't an advisable size for fish breeding at all.


----------



## Soup12

MABJ said:


> The DBP 18" is just over 3 gallons.
> 
> I appreciate better workmanship in DBP products. I personally wouldn't buy another petco/petsmart tank again for any reason.
> 
> If you get a standard 2.5, be advised it isn't an advisable size for fish breeding at all.


its fine, its for cpds. I put in 3 adults and they lays eggs and then i put them in their custom 31.4g tank. I raise fry til they are strong enough where I can transfer them in other tanks.


----------



## MABJ

Soup12 said:


> its fine, its for cpds. I put in 3 adults and they lays eggs and then i put them in their custom 31.4g tank. I raise fry til they are strong enough where I can transfer them in other tanks.


Heh gotcha. If you know what you're doing, more power to you. Breed a great deal of them, as they're an unfortunately threatened species.


----------



## Soup12

MABJ said:


> Heh gotcha. If you know what you're doing, more power to you. Breed a great deal of them, as they're an unfortunately threatened species.


:thumbsup:


----------



## somewhatshocked

On a related note, every Deep Blue Professional tank I own has thicker, more clear glass than similar tanks with the same dimensions. Be it 20L, 10gal, et al.

The black silicone does create a better visual effect when you use a black background and that makes things seem even more clear than they are.



Soup12 said:


> I contacted deep blue professional. They said glass clarity is same as petco except their edge series is low iron.
> 
> However black silicone and cleaner silicone is about only difference.


----------



## MABJ

That's what I thought  thanks for the confirmation, Jake.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

"*I appreciate better workmanship in DBP products. I personally wouldn't buy another petco/petsmart tank again for any reason. 

*"

I am with MABJ here. After owning one of these DBP tanks and seeing the difference in quality, I would purchase one of these if looking for a rimmed tank. However minor the additional attention to detail may be to some, for me it is worth seeking the DBP tank out over others.


----------



## hambone870

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I am with MABJ here. After owning one of these DBP tanks and seeing the difference in quality, I would purchase one of these if looking for a rimmed tank. However minor the additional attention to detail may be to some, for me it is worth seeking the DBP tank out over others.


and the specs on those frag tanks look super unique

probably to heavy to ship cheap but oh so cool!


----------



## hambone870

Been up and running for a week, just added the moss to the wood and attached the anubias to the wood as well. 

I'm still hunting for some more moss and another anubias. I also should be getting some floaters this weekend too!

My wife also scored me the marineland single bright for the light.

A few observations thus far...

- the Red Sea nano placed in the center of the tank really kicks out a lot of current (I'm surprised you guys have bigger or more filtration)

- the single bright is pretty slick for this application, I think the floaters are needed too cut down the light for such a shallow tank

- the moss certainly lost some health sitting in that little cup for two weeks even though I sprayed and gave it some light. I'm please how it looks though attached to the log and wrapping it with thread seemed to work pretty simple

- The pre filter for the nano, any suggestions?


----------



## MSG

*If your local store carries DB Professional tanks take a really good look at them.*

They're a little more expensive than the STANDARD pet store tank, but the extra details make a difference to me. 

Easiest thing to do is to call the local fish stores around you & ASK if they carry them. 

The first time I saw a DBP tank & took a good look, the edges make a difference to me. 

I'll show you some other examples WHY it matters in my next post. 

Note: DBP Tanks under 29G are NOT tempered.

Look closely @ the glass of those STANDARD 2.5G tanks you find @ Petco or Petsmart. I have one that has about half dozen BUBBLES embedded in the glass. 

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4966/dbluestandard.jpg


http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4608/dblueedge.jpg


----------



## Soup12

Jdiesels said:


> I paid $13.50 for mine at the lfs and it had plastic straps which were easily removed via blade


too bad they dont really carry those 18" long 3g tanks in MN.... I would love to pick one up for $14.

allpets its $25 + shipping + extra weight =?

I am kind of leaning towards going all the way and just buying the ADA CUBE GARDEN 45-F HIGH CLARITY GLASS (approx:18"x9.5"x6.3")

$85 plus shipping

better dimensions, no silicone can be seen, lower iron, no trim, ADA branding.


----------



## hambone870

Soup12 said:


> allpets its $25 + shipping + extra weight =?


came to 34 shipped i believe, worth every penny


----------



## MABJ

Soup12 said:


> too bad they dont really carry those 18" long 3g tanks in MN.... I would love to pick one up for $14.
> 
> allpets its $25 + shipping + extra weight =?
> 
> I am kind of leaning towards going all the way and just buying the ADA CUBE GARDEN 45-F HIGH CLARITY GLASS (approx:18"x9.5"x6.3")
> 
> $85 plus shipping
> 
> better dimensions, no silicone can be seen, lower iron, no trim, ADA branding.


It'll be around $120 at the end of your cart. But I completely agree. I will get ADA tanks, too. But their existence doesn't make these worthless, either.


----------



## GreenBliss

hambone870 said:


> - The pre filter for the nano, any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 123906


Looking good, hambone! 

I use Fluval PreFilters  on my filters. I think they can be used on Red Sea nano filters??


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I think these are great tanks, but I am going with a high quality rimless low iron tank for my next build. I think if your going to be attempting to create a scape that you are really proud of, it deserves a beautiful tank.

I'll probably pick up more DBP 3 gallon longs for shrimp nano's. I think I'll do a bookcase of them, 3 or so.


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I think these are great tanks, but I am going with a high quality rimless low iron tank for my next build. I think if your going to be attempting to create a scape that you are really proud of, it deserves a beautiful tank.


Heh same here. TruAqua and an ADA in a while.


----------



## whiteblaze11

Ordering mine this weekend when I get my paycheck! 
Planning on stocking it with the Lampeye Killifish in my 10 gallon that im tearing down and maybe some blue velvet/Jelly shrimp. Hoping to either get a dario dario or maybe a CPO.
Planning on using fluvial shrimp substrate. Hoping to grow some dwarf hair grass, crypt, amazon frog bit, rotala rotundifolia. 

*Anybody know of a good filter to use with this shallow tank*?!?!?

*Lighting will be the finnex ray 2 18inch LED but will be putting a screen over it to help cut back the intensity since I really dont want to run C02 in such a small tank with shrimp because I fear the worse*.


----------



## hambone870

whiteblaze11 said:


> Ordering mine this weekend when I get my paycheck!
> Planning on stocking it with the Lampeye Killifish in my 10 gallon that im tearing down and maybe some blue velvet/Jelly shrimp. Hoping to either get a dario dario or maybe a CPO.
> Planning on using fluvial shrimp substrate. Hoping to grow some dwarf hair grass, crypt, amazon frog bit, rotala rotundifolia.
> 
> *Anybody know of a good filter to use with this shallow tank*?!?!?
> 
> *Lighting will be the finnex ray 2 18inch LED but will be putting a screen over it to help cut back the intensity since I really dont want to run C02 in such a small tank with shrimp because I fear the worse*.


I have one Red Sea nano filter running on the tank and others are using ac's

Ray 2 is gonna be a lot of light even with a screen. Remember this tank is like 7 inches tall. Algae issues....


----------



## whiteblaze11

Was Thinking about returning it for a Finnex 16inch Fuge Ray. Anybody know of any other LEDs that would be good for this aquarium?


----------



## Couesfanatic

Beamswork. Ray 2 is waaay to much light here.

I just ordered an eheim 2211 disconnect that I am hooking up to my zoo med 501 to run on my DBP.


----------



## whiteblaze11

What about the 16inch Finnex Fuge Ray?


----------



## Couesfanatic

I wouldn't. Its only 7 inches tall. Thats over 62 par at 6 inches. 

I bought the beamswork light.


----------



## hambone870

I bought a marineland single bright. I would consider it low but haven't looked at the par readings yet.

For me its ok as I choose this tank for moss and anubias...

35$ on amazon


----------



## Couesfanatic

The problem with the marineland leds is that they are spotty. It looks like 8 bulbs on top shining down on certain spots.


----------



## MABJ

I've definitely got no complaints on my light. It is a bit bright, so I probably wouldn't do it without floaters.


----------



## whiteblaze11

Would the beamswork be ok for my rotala rotundifolia and dwarf hair grass?


----------



## Couesfanatic

I think it would. MABJ and Somewhatshocked might be better to answer that one.


----------



## poppyseed

picked up one of these at my LFS a week ago.. won't be set up until inspiration (and money) strikes, but I'm pumped!


----------



## hambone870

Couesfanatic said:


> The problem with the marineland leds is that they are spotty. It looks like 8 bulbs on top shining down on certain spots.



There's something like 5 rows of 18 bulbs with four of em blue


----------



## Couesfanatic

Ok, but it still looks spotty. It's not a uniform distribution of light.


----------



## hambone870

poppyseed said:


> picked up one of these at my LFS a week ago.. won't be set up until inspiration (and money) strikes, but I'm pumped!


Congrats you deserve to be excited!


----------



## Ozymandias

haven't really been active on here in the last couple of years but just picked up the 5B yeasterday and have been looking at lights for it. i was thinking the Marineland Single bight which from what i can find is supposed to produce 300 lumens. thing is i really don't understand lumens that great so not sure what this would count as in light range.



Couesfanatic said:


> Ok, but it still looks spotty. It's not a uniform distribution of light.


i think you are thinking of the marineland double bright which onlly hase like 5 LEDs in it the single bight has more LED's just at a lower wattage.


----------



## MABJ

Ozymandias said:


> haven't really been active on here in the last couple of years but just picked up the 5B yeasterday and have been looking at lights for it. i was thinking the Marineland Single bight which from what i can find is supposed to produce 300 lumens. thing is i really don't understand lumens that great so not sure what this would count as in light range.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are thinking of the marineland double bright which onlly hase like 5 LEDs in it the single bight has more LED's just at a lower wattage.


Well welcome back. Yeah that's a confusing distinction. I like single brights better. 

Is the 5B taller or wider?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

He may mean the 5 Betta tank, not sure.


----------



## Ozymandias

the 5B is 18x6x7 and ya was was sold as a betta tank (5 betta = 5B i'm guessing)


----------



## Soup12

Ozymandias said:


> the 5B is 18x6x7 and ya was was sold as a betta tank (5 betta = 5B i'm guessing)


so is the 3b - 18"x6"x6"


----------



## MABJ

Can we not call them 3b, 5b and the like? 

They're really only distinguishable by their volume. 

If the 3.2G is the one that they designed to hold 5 compartments of water.


----------



## Ozymandias

5B the is the 3.2 gallon that has 5 sections (each section is for a betta so thay call it a 5B), the 3B is like 1.5 gallons (12x6x6) and only has thre compartments for bettas thus the 3B name. i work in a pet store and have to stock these when we get them and i was confused about them 3B and 5B names at first.


----------



## VJM

I love my Deep Blue Solar Flare gooseneck I have on mine. 

Voila:


----------



## MABJ

That thing looks really nice! I have a solar flare gooseneck single LED that is pretty nice


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Just curious, but has anyone tried derimming a 5B?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Yes, I think Jdiesels did. It didn't work out very well. The black silicone wouldn't come off for him.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Anyone have a link to that post/thread/pictures?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=282706&page=6

Here are some pretty clear pictures of his result after attempting to de-rim the tank. I believe black silicone is stronger and tougher to remove than standard clear.

I think it looks good with the rim, the black silicone and rim all flow well. YMMV


----------



## Jdiesels

Worse idea on the planet to de rim it. 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Soup12

Jdiesels said:


> Worse idea on the planet to de rim it.
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


Lol pics plz


----------



## MABJ

Soup12 said:


> Lol pics plz


See two posts above your own.


----------



## Soup12

Missed that thx, wow derimming killed the tank


----------



## Jdiesels

Like I said, worse idea ever. 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I understand, and thanks for the link. heh I actually had no choice. I was sent a beautiful 5B from a buddy and the bottom of the tank was broken in shipping. Luckily he had insurance.

So, I figured I would do an experiment with this tank. I de-rimmed the bottom to removed the broken glass, and am going to do something very unconventional and experimental. If it fails, it fails, but what the heck. LOL 

We've all complained about the glass top being too snug in fitting, but that'll be advantageous for my experiment.

Since I removed the broken bottom pane, I'm going to silicone the bottom rim back on. Silicone around the lip and place the COVER on the bottom over the silicone. Then silicone inside the tank between the edge and cover, and outside the tank between edge and cover. 

If it works, I was able to fix the tank for less than $5. If not, I'll have a 3g waterfall. LOL 

I'll keep everyone updated, and probably duplicate my posts about this in my experimental thread. Unfortunately I can't find the charger to my camera right now... but hopefully soon...


----------



## MABJ

Lmao neat!! Keep us posted, Bryce


----------



## vvDO

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I understand, and thanks for the link. heh I actually had no choice. I was sent a beautiful 5B from a buddy and the bottom of the tank was broken in shipping. Luckily he had insurance.
> 
> So, I figured I would do an experiment with this tank. I de-rimmed the bottom to removed the broken glass, and am going to do something very unconventional and experimental. If it fails, it fails, but what the heck. LOL
> 
> We've all complained about the glass top being too snug in fitting, but that'll be advantageous for my experiment.
> 
> Since I removed the broken bottom pane, I'm going to silicone the bottom rim back on. Silicone around the lip and place the COVER on the bottom over the silicone. Then silicone inside the tank between the edge and cover, and outside the tank between edge and cover.
> 
> If it works, I was able to fix the tank for less than $5. If not, I'll have a 3g waterfall. LOL
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated, and probably duplicate my posts about this in my experimental thread. Unfortunately I can't find the charger to my camera right now... but hopefully soon...



Nice... I suppose testing will be done outside or in a bathtub.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Always innovating Bryce. Looking forward to your adventure.


----------



## chou

here is my 5 gallon long. got the idea from somewhatshocked and his journal. made me impulse buy this!










how do i join the club! HAHA


----------



## MABJ

chou said:


> here is my 5 gallon long. got the idea from somewhatshocked and his journal. made me impulse buy this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i join the club! HAHA


They make a 5g long? Lol. Interesting. 

You're in! Welcome. I'll add your name to the list later.


----------



## whiteblaze11

Hey guys just ordered my Tank today! Was wondering if this internal filter is good enough for the aquarium, its a Tom Aquatic Dive Clean Mini internal filter. I want to use this one so I can keep the lid on my aquarium so my Lampeye killies dont jump out like they are notorious for doing.
Is it better then the Palm Azoo mini power filter?


----------



## Jdiesels

You could use that or a Hagen mini internal, the flow on those things are crazy 


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ

whiteblaze11 said:


> Hey guys just ordered my Tank today! Was wondering if this internal filter is good enough for the aquarium, its a Tom Aquatic Dive Clean Mini internal filter. I want to use this one so I can keep the lid on my aquarium so my Lampeye killies dont jump out like they are notorious for doing.
> Is it better then the Palm Azoo mini power filter?


Congrats! But no, it probably isn't better. 

I personally see a huge difference between in and out filtration. 

The best filter for this tank hands down would be a zoomed 501.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I'm going to use a Finnex 360 on mine, it is a bit larger than the zoomed. Hoping the flow turns out ok.


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I'm going to use a Finnex 360 on mine, it is a bit larger than the zoomed. Hoping the flow turns out ok.


Nice! A little more expensive. I'll be interested in how it turns out


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Just finished siliconing the bottom rim and top onto the bottom of my experimental 5B. Actually looks a lot better than I thought it would so far, so I'm optimistic. Don't really care too much if the inside is sloppy because substrate will cover it anyway...

Now to wait 3 days or so until moving it and deciding if I need to further silicone the inside... *looks at watch*...*drums fingers*...*whistles a tuneless whistle*...*looks at watch again*...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Okay, some very bad, but quick photos of my experiment.

I siliconed the rim back on the tank. Some squeezed out inside and I smoothed that with my finger.

I then ran a bead of silicone around the outside lip of the rim, and pushed the glass (top lid) on. The silicone squished out inside making the glass and lip a nice seal with no bubbles.








Here you can see the small "mounds" of silicone inside where the rim had air line slots and the silicone squished through them. I left those mounds to cure for added security.








I'm feelin' good about this so far...*looks at watch*...


----------



## MABJ

Neat! Cross your fingers.


----------



## assasin6547

I'm gonna join this club when I get a DBP 3 gallon.  Maybe a few months... or years.


----------



## gnod

chou said:


> here is my 5 gallon long. got the idea from somewhatshocked and his journal. made me impulse buy this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i join the club! HAHA


a 5 gallon long?! where did this come from! i love it!


----------



## somewhatshocked

It appears to be what's commonly referred to as a "Half Ten" - a 10gal tank cut in half. They're available from outlets like Glass Cages and occasionally at fish shops that specialize in reef tanks and coral.


----------



## MABJ

somewhatshocked said:


> It appears to be what's commonly referred to as a "Half Ten" - a 10gal tank cut in half. They're available from outlets like Glass Cages and occasionally at fish shops that specialize in reef tanks and coral.


I love half tens. Perfect for Pygmy Cories.


----------



## kruzerman

whiteblaze11 said:


> Hey guys just ordered my Tank today! Was wondering if this internal filter is good enough for the aquarium, its a Tom Aquatic Dive Clean Mini internal filter. I want to use this one so I can keep the lid on my aquarium so my Lampeye killies dont jump out like they are notorious for doing.
> Is it better then the Palm Azoo mini power filter?


This is the filter i am using and it has been working well. I was using the spray bar since it fits perfectly width-wise but i just changed to the smaller attachment and I think it is working better, the flow is much more gentle. 

It might be worth it to grab the zoomed 501. I have that on a 10G right now and its flow might be better suited to 5 gallons and below. I started using a Hagen Mini Elite but my shrimp were just being blown across the tank and it was hard to angle the output to not kick up the substrate. I didn't like the palm azoo either unless the flow was turned all the way down. It would blow around the substrate when i turned it up even a little bit.


----------



## chou

cool.. how i got removed from the list. all g i dont mind.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

chou said:


> cool.. how i got removed from the list. all g i dont mind.


Is your tank manufactured by Deep Blue Professional? This club is organized as a place for members to share their DBP tanks. From what I read, your tank is a 5 gallon long. I don't believe Deep Blue currently produces a tank that size.


----------



## MABJ

MABJ said:


> DBP Members:
> #1. Somewhatshocked
> #2. MABJ
> #3. Jdiesels
> #4. A.D.D.i.c.t.
> #5. VJM
> #6. Fuze
> #7. kruzerman
> #8. BeastMaster
> #9. kitesailor
> #10. Scifisarah
> #11. hambone870
> #12. tyeroc
> #13. chou


How are you removed from the list?


----------



## MABJ

kruzerman said:


> This is the filter i am using and it has been working well. I was using the spray bar since it fits perfectly width-wise but i just changed to the smaller attachment and I think it is working better, the flow is much more gentle.
> 
> It might be worth it to grab the zoomed 501. I have that on a 10G right now and its flow might be better suited to 5 gallons and below. I started using a Hagen Mini Elite but my shrimp were just being blown across the tank and it was hard to angle the output to not kick up the substrate. I didn't like the palm azoo either unless the flow was turned all the way down. It would blow around the substrate when i turned it up even a little bit.


0.o I have shrimp in a .5g. I used the mini elite, but I jammed it full of media. 

No problems at all. I'm shocked its so powerful for you..


----------



## chou

my tank is the same as somewhatshocked its the 5 betta compartment. when i asked the LFS they told me it was a 5gallon. unless they are wrong.. and it was a deep blue pro.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Awesome Chou, welcome to the club! It is 3.2 gallons


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Also, looking at your tank, it has clear silicone. My Deep Blue 3 gallon has black silicone. Not sure which tank you purchased.


the addiction continues...


----------



## chou

haha thanks. i love this forum for correcting and solving LFS mistakes. LOL


----------



## chou

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Also, looking at your tank, it has clear silicone. My Deep Blue 3 gallon has black silicone. Not sure which tank you purchased.
> 
> 
> the addiction continues...


yea i jsut noticed that now. now im thinking i should go back to the LFS and ask them about my tank. When I bought it, it had the same stickers you guys are showing that its a DBP. wonder why my silicone is white. maybe its not a DBP.. well either way. im just happy i got a small tank haha. ill take off my dbp sig for now til i can verify.


----------



## hambone870

chou said:


> haha thanks. i love this forum for correcting and solving LFS mistakes. LOL


welcome to the cool people club

:icon_cool


----------



## MSG

I'm pretty positive all Deep Blue Pro tanks have black silicone. Also the edges are polished so they're relatively nice & smooth. 

The standard 2.5G, 5G & 10G tanks all have somewhat rough edges. If you apply enough pressure while you run your fingers along the edge, you should be able to cut yourself on the corners. 

Also I'm not sure if this is a feature that's only available for the larger tanks, but I have a 10G tank that I suspect is a DBP tank. 

The top is different. I'll take some BETTER pictures of what I'm referring before I rake some leaves. It's sitting outside in the yard right now since it's still dirty & it is damaged. Going to use it for an outdoor "emersed" tank for the summer months. 



Notice anything different?
http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/5907/20130424s9.jpg











Does anyone else who's following this thread have a LARGER DBP tank at least 5 gallons to confirm the top ?

Oh yeah, Chou could you take some measurements of your tank? I'm assuming you already disposed of the labels & stickers that came with your tank?


----------



## Ozymandias

not sure about there bigger tanks but all there 10 gallons have that rim. there smaller tanks don't have them, with these, (at least on my 5.5 gallon and 5B), thay have a regular rim. tomorrow when i'm at work i can check the bigger tanks and see what thay have if no one has answered yet.


----------



## gnod

anyways, here's mine for now. i'll get better photos up but i've been meaning to post mine up for a week or so! 

















sup boo


----------



## MABJ

Sweet tank, gnod!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I did a quick and dirty scape and fill last night. Looks pretty good so far. I'll get pics up this evening.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Update on the 5B top to bottom transplant: 

IT WORKS! :bounce:

Holds water just fine! The only additional thing I'll have to do is add a small felt pad on each corner as in some places the glass on the bottom is about 1/16" thicker than the rim. 

So there you have it. A $5 bottom tank repair for a 5B... of course, I'll have to figure out what to use for a top. :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

All those extra pieces of glass that came with the tank to be used as dividers. They can be easily cut to size and if need be, siliconed together.



Soothing Shrimp said:


> of course, I'll have to figure out what to use for a top. :hihi:


----------



## BeastMaster

Funny that you bring that up! I'm planning on building a OTS "on the side" vice HOB custom filter for my "5B". Pics to follow.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

somewhatshocked said:


> All those extra pieces of glass that came with the tank to be used as dividers. They can be easily cut to size and if need be, siliconed together.


Not a bad idea...if those pieces weren't smashed in transport, too. LOL :wink:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I had to get my tank's cycling process going, so put together a rough scape using what I had on hand. Has a tree root effect happening that I think I'll keep, but I need more to go in this tank. Just xmas moss and a marimo ball for now, need more Wood/Moss! Here she is.










For reference, this picture was taken with the tank lit by a 13 watt CFL 6500k. I posted a picture further down with it lit by LED.

the addiction continues...


----------



## MABJ

Need more wood/rock! Nice start!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Dang!

My next suggestion: go to a Goodwill or dollar store, find a large enough picture frame and score the glass down to size so it fits. 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Not a bad idea...if those pieces weren't smashed in transport, too. LOL :wink:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I'll prob got to the hardware store and pay the huge price of $3 or so for the thin glass. heh What the heck. I need experience cutting glass anyway, and I can always use it for more tops if I don't mess up too much.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I think that's a good call. And maybe something to document for others to see how it's done - especially if you make mistakes - because that's the best way to learn.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

MABJ said:


> Need more wood/rock! Nice start!


I plan on adding hardscape to the left side, wood or rock, and then utilizing flame moss to hopefully grow up and out of the left rear corner into the tank once it's long enough. Maybe attaching some anubias nana to that piece of hardscape. Then toss in some cholla and/or breeding tubes with moss attached. It will all come together, this is what I had from previous builds. My light is coming, excited!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

somewhatshocked said:


> I think that's a good call. And maybe something to document for others to see how it's done - especially if you make mistakes - because that's the best way to learn.



I'll try my best to document the success or failure of it now that I have the camera charger. :tongue:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

My FugeRay-R has arrived! Wasn't sure about this fixture as it's only 10" long on an 18" tank. I'm actually really happy with it upon first impression. The right side is left a bit dark, but I think I'll toss cholla wood, an IAL, and maybe a breeding tube in that corner under the wood instead of plants. Here's a cell phone pic.










the addiction continues...


----------



## snaeberk

After seeing all these awesome tanks I decided I had to grab one for myself. I'm pretty new to all this but I'm pretty happy with my tank so far. After the tiny beast finishes cycling I plan to add yellow shrimp.


----------



## MABJ

That looks super nice!! Welcome to the club! For being new, you did a damned good job!


----------



## Jdiesels

My DBP tank went from amazing to absolute crap..):


----------



## whiteblaze11

Hey Guys just got mine in and trying to put the scape together! Was wondering if this filter I have a Hagen Elite underwater filter mini I have is ok for the Lampeye killis and red cherry shrimp i plan on stocking the tank with and maybe a few nerite snails?


----------



## Jdiesels

That Filter is amazing. i have it in my 2.5, what kind of media are you using in it?


----------



## whiteblaze11

Just the sponge filter. Was wondering if there was anyway to get some carbon in there?


----------



## Jdiesels

i have 10 Biomedia rings and some filter floss in it , you could probably make a sandwhitch in-between some filter floss and the sponge though


----------



## whiteblaze11

Ok thanks for the Help Jdisels!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

snaeberk said:


> After seeing all these awesome tanks I decided I had to grab one for myself. I'm pretty new to all this but I'm pretty happy with my tank so far. After the tiny beast finishes cycling I plan to add yellow shrimp.


Nice! We have similar taste. Your tank looks great.

the addiction continues...


----------



## MABJ

Carbon isn't necessary for shrimp tanks. 

That looks like a neat scape, white!


----------



## snaeberk

Is it feasible to house a small school of CPD in this tank alongside several yellow shrimp, or is that pushing it?


----------



## MABJ

snaeberk said:


> Is it feasible to house a small school of CPD in this tank alongside several yellow shrimp, or is that pushing it?


They're kinda jumpers.. This is a very small tank for fish. Even my super tiny least killies seemed cramped.


----------



## whiteblaze11

Just scaped and now its up and running! Using a palm azoo filter and hoping there is enough filtration with it on the one end?


----------



## Couesfanatic

snaeberk said:


> Is it feasible to house a small school of CPD in this tank alongside several yellow shrimp, or is that pushing it?


I've been wondering if I could do some dwarf emerald rasboras in mine. I'm curious to see what people think. It might be too small.


----------



## MABJ

Crazy scape. Love every bit of it. Consider the zoomed501 or another azoo palm.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

whiteblaze11 said:


> Just scaped and now its up and running! Using a palm azoo filter and hoping there is enough filtration with it on the one end?


 
This one looks Great Whiteblaze! Esp. once the dhg grows in. Love It!


----------



## whiteblaze11

Thanks for the compliments guys! Im hopping to be able to find some blue jelly shrimps some where online to stock it with and move the thai micro crabs from my other tank. 

Just curious on what other people are stocking these great little tanks with?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I'd bet almost all of these are stocked with shrimp of some sort. A few actually keep a betta or micro fish in them. They make perfect shrimp tanks.


----------



## MABJ

The list got updated. I added a few people I missed. Please accept my apologies if you're not where you wanted. 

White blaze, this is really best suited for shrimp, snails a betta. 

I think there's a possibility --if it was well planted-- to fit a single DP. But you'd need a cannister filter, I think.


----------



## whiteblaze11

Ok was thinking about stocking it with a pair of CPOs but was wondering if they would harm my shrimp, horned nerites, and micro crabs?


----------



## MABJ

whiteblaze11 said:


> Ok was thinking about stocking it with a pair of CPOs but was wondering if they would harm my shrimp, horned nerites, and micro crabs?


1-2 horned nerites. 3-4 micro crabs and cap it off with shrimp. Probably the best you can do in one of these. I wouldn't attempt CPO. They're vicious sight hounds.

Edit -- I'll actually say I tried a pair and they A- killed each other B- Killed the minnow type fish I had and C- Killed Shrimp/Snails.


----------



## snaeberk

I finally got around to setting up a journal for my DBP. It has some updated pictures and I'll update again when my shrimp arrive next week. 

DBP 3 Gallon


----------



## Bercey

Wow, these DBP tanks are amazing.

Does anyone know if they're available in Canada anywhere? I've looked, albeit not too hard, and haven't found any sellers here.


----------



## MABJ

Bercey said:


> Wow, these DBP tanks are amazing.
> 
> Does anyone know if they're available in Canada anywhere? I've looked, albeit not too hard, and haven't found any sellers here.


Shipping might be killer, but you could order from allpet and see if they ship to Canada.


----------



## snaeberk

Bercey said:


> Wow, these DBP tanks are amazing.
> 
> Does anyone know if they're available in Canada anywhere? I've looked, albeit not too hard, and haven't found any sellers here.


So I have no experience with this seller at all, but I did a quick google search and came across Mike's Pet Supplies They seem to have shipping to Canada, although it is a bit more expensive than you can get it for elsewhere.


----------



## MABJ

Nice link!


----------



## The Big Buddha

Bercey- They sell them at Aquatica in montreal.


----------



## BeastMaster

*Tank Update*

Homemade filter box completed, tested and running. Just need to place filter media in box between powerhead and intake pipe. Will be using a block of foam to act as bio/mech. This project and the divider plate used to mount the rimless LED clamp on the other side has utilized all the glass that came with the tank. Notice that I used the DBP tank lid handle on the side of the filter box. Gotta represent :hihi:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Very innovative BeastMaster!


----------



## MABJ

That's ballin!!

Some nice DIY stuff there. 

If you want more thorough light, consider another Archaea on the filter box. 

If you want to clean the one side up a bit more, try filing down the plastic until it can fit your filter clamp.


----------



## BeastMaster

MABJ said:


> That's ballin!!
> 
> Some nice DIY stuff there.
> 
> If you want more thorough light, consider another Archaea on the filter box.
> 
> If you want to clean the one side up a bit more, try filing down the plastic until it can fit your filter clamp.


Thanks. Plan on mounting an Up Aqua pennant LED on the filter box and possibly have some Bacopa or pearl grass grow out of the box and into the tank. As for the divider being used for the panel LED mount, I kind of like the look and didn't want to cut into the plastic. Really appreciate the comments though!


----------



## BeastMaster

It's done for now. Installed fluval foam pads in the filter box so, now it's officially a filter. I have "windolov", "trident" and normal forms of java fern attached to the drift wood and on numerous wood chips. No substrate planned for now. Guppies in there now are my gf's and when she looses interest, plan on "wild" swordtails and "wild" Neocardina that we have in our streams here in Hawaii as future residents.


----------



## Kai808

BeastMaster said:


> It's done for now. Installed fluval foam pads in the filter box so, now it's officially a filter. I have "windolov", "trident" and normal forms of java fern attached to the drift wood and on numerous wood chips. No substrate planned for now. Guppies in there now are my gf's and when she looses interest, plan on "wild" swordtails and "wild" Neocardina that we have in our streams here in Hawaii as future residents.


Cool tank! Did you buy it locally? I've seen this tank at a couple lfs for $50. I couldn't see myself paying that much.


----------



## BeastMaster

Kai808 said:


> Cool tank! Did you buy it locally? I've seen this tank at a couple lfs for $50. I couldn't see myself paying that much.


Yeah, picked it up at Pets Plus at the same time I got the Mr Aqua 12 gal long. Had to do it to appease my gf so I could get the 12 long. Saw it once online for $20-25, but with shipping to Hawaii, would probably be close or more than $50.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Where do you all order your DBP 3 gallon long tank???


----------



## snaeberk

chris.rivera3 said:


> Where do you all order your DBP 3 gallon long tank???


I ordered mine from Allpet. The first shipment arrived busted but they sent out a new one for no charge. Comes to about $35 with shipping.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Thanks! What about everyone else?



snaeberk said:


> I ordered mine from Allpet. The first shipment arrived busted but they sent out a new one for no charge. Comes to about $35 with shipping.


----------



## Couesfanatic

Allpet here. Most of us got it from Allpet.

In other news, I got my eheim 2211 running on the 3 gallon. Fits perfect.


----------



## MABJ

A quick skim of the thread shows a host of ways to get it. Allpet is a great source.


----------



## MABJ

Couesfanatic said:


> Allpet here. Most of us got it from Allpet.
> 
> In other news, I got my eheim 2211 running on the 3 gallon. Fits perfect.


Added you in. Glad you like the eheim. I really think your zoomed was trashed. Mine all work wonders on nanos


----------



## Couesfanatic

Cool man thanks. I'm really liking my tank.


----------



## mjbn

And now the decision.... Should I spend $35 on a DBP 3g long or $35 on purigen, a nano filter, and battery powered air pumps for power outages.. Awmaaannnnn


----------



## MABJ

mjbn said:


> And now the decision.... Should I spend $35 on a DBP 3g long or $35 on purigen, a nano filter, and battery powered air pumps for power outages.. Awmaaannnnn


OR.... Only $70 for both 0.o


----------



## mjbn

Well I do have to order a filter anyways for this tank if I get it... I see that an Azoo Palm is the common choice for this tank. 

I plan on using black lava rock as a substrate... Gonna have to get that 3 pack of battery powered air pumps eventually... well damn. Big purchase (atleast to me) coming soon. I haven't even gotten my CRS for my 20G long from Nick yet, either


----------



## BeastMaster

Upgraded the lighting with the addition of an Up Aqua LED pendant lamp mounted on the filter box. Will tweak the flow rate and attempt to develop some emergent growth with some pearlweed in the filter pads.


----------



## MABJ

Neat. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## mjbn

I'm getting excited about this one guys.. Just ordered an AC20, substrate, and about to order a SS filter guard. The tank will follow very soon afterwards. & Lucky me, my gf offered to buy it for me so we'll see where that goes:angel:


----------



## mjbn

Sorry for the double post, but my gf just ordered the 3G long! Lucky


----------



## MABJ

Grats, Matt! Make a journal!


----------



## mjbn

Definitely! Majority of the stuff for this tank will come in by Wednesday so I'm gonna have some fun opening some boxes this week


----------



## whiteblaze11

So far I just have a few nerite snails in my DBP tank but just started running a DIY CO2 the other day with 2cups sugar and .5 teaspoons of yeast. 

I was wondering if running CO2 in this tank with be dangerous to the shrimp I order this week?


----------



## MABJ

whiteblaze11 said:


> So far I just have a few nerite snails in my DBP tank but just started running a DIY CO2 the other day with 2cups sugar and .5 teaspoons of yeast.
> 
> I was wondering if running CO2 in this tank with be dangerous to the shrimp I order this week?


There are some threads on that. If I recall right, one bps is ok for some shrimp. 

But the thing that kills them off quick is too much co2 and PH swings if you plan on not doing it at night.


----------



## ivan.f

Hey guys! I'm planing on buying a DBP 3.2 or 3.5 gal I believe that's what the size is. I currently have a 10 Gallon tank with a AC70 running. Would AC70 be an overkill? I mean I have 40 PFR, 2 CBR, 1 CRS, 4 Rili's, 2 CPDs, 10 juvi Tangerine Tigers. I have a sponge prefilter. I really would love to use the AC70.. since I don't have anything else. I was also thinking if anyone ever thought of doing a UGF (DYI) with a canister filter for such a small/long tank?


----------



## MABJ

Lots of things to respond to..

You aren't considering putting all those into the DBP are you?

AC70 would be overkill by a lot. 


UGF probably wouldn't be great. Zoomeds work wonders on these tanks with their included spraybars.


----------



## poppyseed

chris.rivera3 said:


> Where do you all order your DBP 3 gallon long tank???


My LFS ordered one for me. Chances are if yours has deep blue tanks, they can probably get this one for you.


----------



## poppyseed

Oh and p.s., I'd like to be added to the list if possible  working on a scape for mine right now!


----------



## MABJ

poppyseed said:


> Oh and p.s., I'd like to be added to the list if possible  working on a scape for mine right now!


Great! I'll add you. Post a pic!


----------



## GreenBliss

ivan.f said:


> Hey guys! I'm planing on buying a DBP 3.2 or 3.5 gal I believe that's what the size is. I currently have a 10 Gallon tank with a AC70 running. Would AC70 be an overkill? I mean I have 40 PFR, 2 CBR, 1 CRS, 4 Rili's, 2 CPDs, 10 juvi Tangerine Tigers. I have a sponge prefilter. I really would love to use the AC70.. since I don't have anything else. I was also thinking if anyone ever thought of doing a UGF (DYI) with a canister filter for such a small/long tank?


An AC70 is too much and probably wouldn't fit. AC30 works great on mine. I've seen other people use AC20.

Also I hope you don't put all those shrimp in the 3.2g.


----------



## ivan.f

*Overkill? :'(*

Well I'll post up the pictures of what I have now in the 10 gal. I believe the 5 gal DBP is pretty long correct? I'm thinking of putting all the livestock and 1 driftwood in there with a few plants. Also Zoomed? Which canister or HOB is that (I mean model)? Also I mean the AC70 keeps the 10 Gal crystal clear. What is your advice? I mean the main reason for the DBP is the space it saves and also the footprint (Being that it's length is pretty long? *sorry new to the terms*)






MABJ said:


> Lots of things to respond to..
> 
> You aren't considering putting all those into the DBP are you?
> 
> AC70 would be overkill by a lot.
> 
> 
> UGF probably wouldn't be great. Zoomeds work wonders on these tanks with their included spraybars.


----------



## ivan.f

*Shrimps*



GreenBliss said:


> An AC70 is too much and probably wouldn't fit. AC30 works great on mine. I've seen other people use AC20.
> 
> Also I hope you don't put all those shrimp in the 3.2g.


I think I'll get the 5gal p? Is the 3.2g not enough? Most are just tiny juveniles.


----------



## poppyseed

MABJ said:


> Great! I'll add you. Post a pic!


Nothing much to look at yet.. I'm indecisive so far and don't have the light I want in hand yet.

Has anyone found a good internal filter for this tiny tank yet? The Tom's mini internal looks pretty cool, but the measurements look like a tight squeeze. There's always the Hagen elite mini too I suppose.

I realize I should probably go with HOB if only to add a little more water volume that way, but I really wanted to use the glass lid to avoid the evaporation issues.


----------



## MABJ

ivan.f said:


> Well I'll post up the pictures of what I have now in the 10 gal. I believe the 5 gal DBP is pretty long correct? I'm thinking of putting all the livestock and 1 driftwood in there with a few plants. Also Zoomed? Which canister or HOB is that (I mean model)? Also I mean the AC70 keeps the 10 Gal crystal clear. What is your advice? I mean the main reason for the DBP is the space it saves and also the footprint (Being that it's length is pretty long? *sorry new to the terms*)


Noooooo not OK. The DBP 5 long just means it is 5 compartments. It is 3.2 gallons. 

So no, you couldn't put your livestock in one. I wouldn't even recommend those in a 5 gal TBH. 

You definitely could start a nice shrimp colony though. 

Zoomed is a turtle company which has a nice (inexpensive) line of canisters. I like the 501 for our 3gal.


----------



## MABJ

ivan.f said:


> I think I'll get the 5gal p? Is the 3.2g not enough? Most are just tiny juveniles.


If you meant their normal 5g, then disregard some of what I said, but I still think your CPDs are better off in the 10.


----------



## thebuddha

are the 3.2 gallons still sold anywhere? all i can find is the 2.3 gallons and the 1ish gallon


----------



## MABJ

thebuddha said:


> are the 3.2 gallons still sold anywhere? all i can find is the 2.3 gallons and the 1ish gallon


2.3 and 3.2 might be one in the same.. Are you talking about the "5 Betta Long tank"?

If so, check allpet. There was lots of confusion on how big the long tank was. I even thought it was 2.3 gallons once.


----------



## thebuddha

MABJ said:


> 2.3 and 3.2 might be one in the same.. Are you talking about the "5 Betta Long tank"?
> 
> If so, check allpet. There was lots of confusion on how big the long tank was. I even thought it was 2.3 gallons once.


Yepp, thats pretty much the only place I found it (besides amazon, but the price is stupid)

Thanks MABJ!


----------



## mjbn

My tank doesn't come until the 4th. I basically have everything else for the tank so this is the sad waiting period.. And patience must be shown once again. lol


----------



## MABJ

Np buddah! 

Matt, maybe try making some scapes in the place your tank will be.


----------



## mjbn

Lol i don't really have much to scape with. No driftwood, rocks, etc.. Only SS mesh + moss rightnow. haha


----------



## MABJ

mjbn said:


> Lol i don't really have much to scape with. No driftwood, rocks, etc.. Only SS mesh + moss rightnow. haha


Oh lol. Uh oh. Better go on a nature walk lol


----------



## poppyseed

Trying out different rock setups. I can't decide what to do with the last one on the right in the second picture.. maybe just leave it out?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looks pretty good to me.

Maybe push it down into the substrate a bit and move it closer to the rock in front of it (without moving it forward in the tank)?


----------



## poppyseed

somewhatshocked said:


> Looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Maybe push it down into the substrate a bit and move it closer to the rock in front of it (without moving it forward in the tank)?


Thanks! Yeah, there's certainly not a whole lot of width to work with.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Since you've got the hardscape down pat, if you stick to plants that are a similar scale, your tank will look mind-blowing.


----------



## poppyseed

somewhatshocked said:


> Since you've got the hardscape down pat, if you stick to plants that are a similar scale, your tank will look mind-blowing.


I'm still undecided on plants. I have some UG, but I don't plan on using CO2 for this baby, so at most I think it would just survive and not fill in. Probably the same with HC. There's always glosso, I suppose..

I ended up going with an UP aqua light from amazon because it was fairly cheap. It's the Pro-LED-F-25, not a whole lot of info about it but I figured I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Couesfanatic

I thought about using that light, but decided against it because it is a clip on. How are you going to hook it on the tank?


----------



## poppyseed

Couesfanatic said:


> I thought about using that light, but decided against it because it is a clip on. How are you going to hook it on the tank?


I just used one of the glass divider panels to put it on, and put that behind the aquarium.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Crypt parva is a perfect low-tech "carpet" plant.


----------



## MABJ

I've been super busy.. But Poppyseed, your tank looks amazing. Keep it up.


----------



## BeastMaster

poppyseed said:


> I just used one of the glass divider panels to put it on, and put that behind the aquarium.


I'm glad someone else is thinking out of the box and using the extra glass to "accessorize" their 5B. Haha


----------



## poppyseed

somewhatshocked said:


> Crypt parva is a perfect low-tech "carpet" plant.


Hm, once upon a time I had some of that.. I'm just a little hesitant because it doesn't seem like a lawn you can chop down if you don't like the length. I don't want to have to fight to keep my stones from being hidden I suppose. Decisions decisions!



MABJ said:


> I've been super busy.. But Poppyseed, your tank looks amazing. Keep it up.


Thank you!



BeastMaster said:


> I'm glad someone else is thinking out of the box and using the extra glass to "accessorize" their 5B. Haha


Hehe, it works great so far! The panels also fit where the lid would go, so this way I can still have a partial cover with a HOB filter.


----------



## somewhatshocked

?

C. parva grows flat along the substrate, no growth to hide any of your hardscape.



poppyseed said:


> Hm, once upon a time I had some of that.. I'm just a little hesitant because it doesn't seem like a lawn you can chop down if you don't like the length. I don't want to have to fight to keep my stones from being hidden I suppose. Decisions decisions!


----------



## poppyseed

somewhatshocked said:


> ?
> 
> C. parva grows flat along the substrate, no growth to hide any of your hardscape.


Yeah, it's been a few years since I've seen that plant . I think I'll just head to the LFS and see what they've got. If I try a single pot of HC and it fails I won't be too upset.


----------



## Andromeda01

Just getting started...


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## VJM

I am thinking about redoing my DBP. It was the first tank I ever set up, and I made a bunch of mistakes I would like to correct. My Betta in residence is going to an Aquastyle, so it's a good time to reboot. 

I know MABJ had least killifish in one of these. Any opinions on stocking with them? And setup or scape changes that would make them comfortable?


----------



## MABJ

VJM said:


> I am thinking about redoing my DBP. It was the first tank I ever set up, and I made a bunch of mistakes I would like to correct. My Betta in residence is going to an Aquastyle, so it's a good time to reboot.
> 
> I know MABJ had least killifish in one of these. Any opinions on stocking with them? And setup or scape changes that would make them comfortable?


I found personally it wasn't a great fit because my tank was geared 100% towards shrimp. If you try them out, definitely consider extra filtration, 50/50 floater cover and some stem plants. 

They're in general a very easy fish to keep. I wouldn't keep them with shrimp.


----------



## mjbn

Got my tank in a couple days ago, got some manzanita yesterday. Not sure how to scape it.. lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

Glue moss on, put it in the tank. Instant scape!


----------



## mjbn

somewhatshocked said:


> Glue moss on, put it in the tank. Instant scape!


Just gotta waterlog the wood first, don't have any slate/lava rock to weigh it downD:


----------



## somewhatshocked

I find it helps if you use a 5gal bucket and pour scalding hot water into the bucket a few times per day. Usually helps the wood get weighted down faster - and it's pretty convenient if you don't have a way to boil the wood.


----------



## mjbn

Cool, thanks for the advice, I'll try that out when I'm not too lazy to get up. lol 

I'm also getting a 2nd DBP 3G tank. I find myself really missing my old Kuhli loaches so I might do something with them.. Not sure if I wanna take the risk mixing them with TT's or CRS, even though their mouths are soooo small still.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Im scoring one of these off CL later today. It comes with 5 glass dividers, apparently it was used to house 5 bettas. Im pretty psyched


----------



## MABJ

tattooedfool83 said:


> Im scoring one of these off CL later today. It comes with 5 glass dividers, apparently it was used to house 5 bettas. Im pretty psyched


Exactly what they were designed for, but an abhorrent use of them.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Are these pieces of glass siliconed in?


----------



## somewhatshocked

No, they're loose.


----------



## tattooedfool83

SSHHHHHWWWEEEEET!! Easier for me, now to figure out what to do with it


----------



## tattooedfool83

I Tell you what, you dont realize how small these are until they are in your possession. Well at least i didnt.


----------



## MABJ

tattooedfool83 said:


> I Tell you what, you dont realize how small these are until they are in your possession. Well at least i didnt.


Pictures make them look huge. They're great tanks though.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Now i have to get a filter and some lights. I was planning on buying one of these for my bowl. maybe i could use 2 on this tank? 

Deep Blue SolarFlare Micro Suction Mount Gooseneck LED 6700K Daylight


----------



## somewhatshocked

You won't get much spread with those. Would take at least three. And for the price (less than that price, actually), you could get a BeamsWork LED fixture like many of us are using.

Those little LED goosenecks are great for bowls or tiny cubes, though.

Update…

They're very spotlight-y:


----------



## tattooedfool83

Well thanks for the reponse, i was gonna actually buy one to test out on my bowl. So now i will still buy the one for my bowl and look at the beamworks one. What are you using for filtration these tanks. I saw some using the azoo palm filter. What about internal filters with the spray bar?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Internal filters will take up a ton of room. I really like using AquaClear 20s on my two tanks. Having adjustable flow and lots of room for filter media (like Purigen) is my reason for using them. And parts are cheap.

I think you'll really like the gooseneck for your bowl. Not sure what I'm going to use mine for but it's most likely going onto a vase of some sort.


----------



## mckolit

Where are you guys getting the gooseneck lights?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Amazon, all kinds of online aquaria retailers, Ken's, et al.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Thanks. Ill keep this updated


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

mjbn said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice, I'll try that out when I'm not too lazy to get up. lol
> 
> I'm also getting a 2nd DBP 3G tank. I find myself really missing my old Kuhli loaches so I might do something with them.. Not sure if I wanna take the risk mixing them with TT's or CRS, even though their mouths are soooo small still.


I think the Kuhli's will get too big for this tank, and I wouldn't mix them with nicer shrimp. The kuhli's I've kept have gotten bigger than I'd like to keep in a tank this small.


----------



## MABJ

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I think the Kuhli's will get too big for this tank, and I wouldn't mix them with nicer shrimp. The kuhli's I've kept have gotten bigger than I'd like to keep in a tank this small.


Oh most definitely +1. I know people who keep them in nothing less than 20g or 12 longs.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Just curious, do u guys have a link to the beams work you are using? $55 for an 18" on amazon. Is this the right one? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MABJ

tattooedfool83 said:


> Just curious, do u guys have a link to the beams work you are using? $55 for an 18" on amazon. Is this the right one?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Can't post eBay links here. The price should be $35 with free shipping. 

Look at topdogsellers


----------



## tattooedfool83

OK. I found an 18" one $55 before shipping. Must have been more leds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mjbn

I got mine from top dog sellers on ebay, for $35 shipped.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Anybody used the Finnex Pure-5 Power Aquarium Filter? 30gph adjustable at $12.99,


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looks similar to the RedSea Nano/Azoo Palm.

Not sure I'd go that route when an AC20 is just $16-$18.


----------



## poppyseed

So out of curiosity, what kind of water changes are you guys doing with these? Especially you shrimp keepers..


----------



## MABJ

Call me lazy, but I'm just a topoff guy. I stock minimally and over filter by a lot.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Depends upon the tank and the specifics involved. Just like any other tank.

For the most part, all of my shrimp tanks get 15/20 percent changes each week. 



poppyseed said:


> So out of curiosity, what kind of water changes are you guys doing with these? Especially you shrimp keepers..


----------



## Andromeda01

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Welcome to the club!


Thanks. Found the tank at my local LFS. Knew I wouldn't be able to pass it up after seeing this thread.


----------



## tattooedfool83

What substrate are you using? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Andromeda01

tattooedfool83 said:


> What substrate are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Fluval Shrimp Stratum.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Trying to figure out how to scape this. Here's a couple pics. Any suggestions? I really only wanna do moss but maybe a couple small plants. I'm limited on funds so I'm going as I can. Still need a proper light and I'm gonna try and make a hob I have work. I'll try and slow the flow some how. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MABJ

tattooedfool83 said:


> Trying to figure out how to scape this. Here's a couple pics. Any suggestions? I really only wanna do moss but maybe a couple small plants. I'm limited on funds so I'm going as I can. Still need a proper light and I'm gonna try and make a hob I have work. I'll try and slow the flow some how.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


A starting point is a longer, more slender piece of wood. What other aquascaping materials do you have at hand?


----------



## VJM

Maybe flip it upside down from your last picture, and bury the cut end so it is at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Probably would look better if I played with these in the tank. But these are soaking in a bucket on my porch. The spray paint is just a reference for size. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MABJ

The middle one would look nice. Always scape before filling.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Thats exactly why I'm looking for hel. I want to do a moss carpet as well in this. Thinking maybe fissidens on the drift wood with maybe some nana petite. Or something as small. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tattooedfool83

Not sure exactly what kind of moss for carpet. Would the ss mesh squares side by fill in nicely?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MABJ

tattooedfool83 said:


> Not sure exactly what kind of moss for carpet. Would the ss mesh squares side by fill in nicely?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Depends largely on light/ect. I know mini Xmas carpeted well for me in a very desirable way. You can check it out in my Spec journal.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Was gonna go led on this one. So light will be fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mjbn

Forgot to ask, but am I officially in the DBP club?:O I have two 3g longs!


----------



## MABJ

mjbn said:


> Forgot to ask, but am I officially in the DBP club?:O I have two 3g longs!


If you weren't, you are now. 

Is anybody else missing from the list?


----------



## poppyseed

MABJ said:


> If you weren't, you are now.
> 
> Is anybody else missing from the list?


meeeee


----------



## MABJ

poppyseed said:


> meeeee


In! Who else!


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Didn't know where else to ask this.
Im looking into getting a 3gal long. I downloaded the catalog, bit it doesn't list a price.
Can anybody tell me current cost on one? Thanks!


----------



## hambone870

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Didn't know where else to ask this.
> Im looking into getting a 3gal long. I downloaded the catalog, bit it doesn't list a price.
> Can anybody tell me current cost on one? Thanks!


the first couple pages of post theres a few links to get the tank, i think allpet had the best price


----------



## VJM

Just put the beginnings of my journal up for my rescape. You can see it at: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=401601

I would love any feedback anyone has. You guys really get how challenging and great this tank can be.


----------



## MABJ

Feedback given. Great start 

Oh I might add that I'd skip the leastkillies. Let the shrimp have free reign


----------



## GreenBliss

I'm redoing the 3.2g. 

The moss on the driftwood is all brown and horrible looking. I did a lot of trimming when it still had green on it and cut light hours to 6, but it didn't work. All dead. So I ordered two Up Aqua shrimp shelters and three Signapore mosses on SS. I hope to have them next week. I got some extra driftwood I may add to the tank as well.

Not going to be easy to remove the driftwood covered moss. The shrimp and shrimplets hide in it very well.


----------



## MABJ

At least you have shrimplets :/ I feel like a failure lately


----------



## hambone870

Update on my DBP


----------



## MABJ

Hambone that's just beautiful beyond anything I ever did with mine. Nice work. It reminds me of one of my favorite paintings.
http://www.prlog.org/11409306-the-creation-of-adam.jpg


----------



## hambone870

MABJ said:


> Hambone that's just beautiful beyond anything I ever did with mine. Nice work. It reminds me of one of my favorite paintings.
> http://www.prlog.org/11409306-the-creation-of-adam.jpg


i think your a bit too generous but glad you like it...

and that painting, im not quite sure how to take that, haha

glad to see your still checking in


----------



## MABJ

The painting is Michelangelo's and it is one of the most famous paintings ever . 

If you notice, your two sides are imbalanced, similar to the painting. The two sides also reach out to touch one another through the wood. 

Hehe. I actually wondered if it was your inspiration when I first saw it.


----------



## hambone870

MABJ said:


> The painting is Michelangelo's and it is one of the most famous paintings ever .
> 
> If you notice, your two sides are imbalanced, similar to the painting. The two sides also reach out to touch one another through the wood.
> 
> Hehe. I actually wondered if it was your inspiration when I first saw it.


can you tell i dont spend much time browsing art?

good to hear from ya though


----------



## MABJ

hambone870 said:


> can you tell i dont spend much time browsing art?
> 
> good to hear from ya though


 good to hear from you as well. Spent my summer working at a news station in buffalo. Working for an NFL team now.


----------



## Bananariot

MABJ said:


> good to hear from you as well. Spent my summer working at a news station in buffalo. Working for an NFL team now.


Oh boy the bills. Only in buffalo would a player slip on a rubber mat and injure themselves xD


----------



## MABJ

Bananariot said:


> Oh boy the bills. Only in buffalo would a player slip on a rubber mat and injure themselves xD


Sigh. I can't say much, obviously, but I will say his injury isn't of too much concern. Lol. How's your shrimp colonies? I was gonna text you this week lol.


----------



## Jdiesels

Gonna be getting a new 3G long and making it a high tech tank, stocking will be amano shrimp snails and flow light tetras  keep an eye out 


DBP Member 003


----------



## pseudomugil

Hello, I am new to this forum, I have a journal with my DBP 3gal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=407458
I don't have it set up yet, but it should be, later this week


----------



## MABJ

pseudomugil said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, I have a journal with my DBP 3gal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=407458
> I don't have it set up yet, but it should be this week


Welcome!


----------



## MABJ

Jdiesels said:


> Gonna be getting a new 3G long and making it a high tech tank, stocking will be amano shrimp snails and flow light tetras  keep an eye out
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


Glow light tetras are too large for a 3G. In my opinion. If you do that, it's your choice. I just won't be commenting on the journal so as to avoid conflict


----------



## hambone870

I'm using mine for cherries and for fry

My week old guppy fry are helping add to the scale of things

You'd swear it was a 20 long from the photo other then a few lobster sized adult shrimp


----------



## MABJ

hambone870 said:


> I'm using mine for cherries and for fry
> 
> My week old guppy fry are helping add to the scale of things
> 
> You'd swear it was a 20 long from the photo other then a few lobster sized adult shrimp


Yeah lol they always look so big in pictures .


----------



## Gavin288

just ordered the last Deep Blue Professional 5.5-Gallon tank off of amazon $26 shipped i think this might make a nice little PFR tank :3 black lava rock,moss,stauro repens and a few nice anubias petite


----------



## MABJ

Gavin288 said:


> just ordered the last Deep Blue Professional 5.5-Gallon tank off of amazon $26 shipped i think this might make a nice little PFR tank :3 black lava rock,moss,stauro repens and a few nice anubias petite


Make a journal and post it here. Very nice.


----------



## Couesfanatic

Heres some newer pics of mine. Peacock moss, hydrocotyle japan and PFR shrimp. Probably 15 of them with 1 berried female.


----------



## hambone870

Couesfanatic said:


> Heres some newer pics of mine. Peacock moss, hydrocotyle japan and PFR shrimp. Probably 15 of them with 1 berried female.


Love this so much 

Are you gonna let the hydrocoytle run wild or try to keep it like a carpet?


----------



## Couesfanatic

Thanks. I'll probably let it run its course. Then when I get tired of it I can trim it down.


----------



## VJM

That hydrocotyle is so pretty. A great addition to these tanks, scalewise. Interested to see how it fills in over time!


----------



## moosenart

I've had one of these tanks for right around 2 years, can I join?


----------



## MABJ

But of course! Add a hyperlink to the club in your sig. I'll add you in. Post a pic of your tank if you can.


----------



## moosenart

MABJ said:


> But of course! Add a hyperlink to the club in your sig. I'll add you in. Post a pic of your tank if you can.


Will do! It's not so pretty after rescaping


----------



## moosenart

Just completely gutted it earlier today and spilled some water just now... Looking for some help in the redesign! 

Like many, I use the beamworks and an AC20.

No fauna right now, but it is set up for CRS.



On another note, this is my little 2.5 gallon neglection tank with snails and flora!


----------



## MABJ

Neglection tanks are kind of nice  I found a tank I literally haven't touched in months (took all shrimp out of it) but found a shrimp living it in. Was completely shocked. 

Nice tanks. Try to get more vertical usage of space in your new 18".


----------



## bacon5

Sorry if this is a stupid questoin, but where do you get the 3 gallon model? I can't seem to find the aquarium on their site, is it out of production? After looking and Jakes and yours tanks I decided that I might just like to set one up:icon_cool


----------



## GreenBliss

Here it is: *http://www.allpet.com/detail.asp?product_id=523100

*This tank can be found in sizes 18x5x7 or 18x6x7, I believe. I have the 18x6x7 making it 3.2g.


----------



## MABJ

Thanks for staying active and posting that, GreenBliss .

Hope all our club members are doing really well.


----------



## GreenBliss

I'm moving the Pumpkin Neos out of the 3.2g and into a Mr. Aqua 11.4g. 

I can't keep the TDS under 300. I don't know whats going on. Also, I don't care for how small it is. When I look at my other tanks, it doesn't look right and I prefer more space for my shrimp. 

I don't know what I will do with this tank. Maybe single CPO? Snails? Any ideas?

Last time I counted there was over 40 Pumpkins and lots of babies.


----------



## MABJ

It's a great tank for culls, or depending on how you scape it, it could be good for a Dwarf Orange Crayfish. 

I know that I'm probably going to stick a cray in my 2 gal once the shrimp die of old age.


----------



## GreenBliss

I'm redoing my other tank, 18g, next year and making that my cull tank for the Neos. Moving the Red Cherries and Malawas into their own tanks.

Maybe a CPO tank. I'll redo it completely and see how it goes.

How's your shrimp, MABJ?


----------



## MABJ

CPO is the orange crayfish no? Sorry I'm a little out of date on terms now.

My shrimp could be a lot better. I was too busy to take care of them as well as I should have, and they didn't breed.

Jaime and I deduced it that they mostly died from old age. 

So it's time to start the colony up again.

No harm in that, I suppose. I'm ordering in some tiger shrimp, and I'll be also having Dark Bue Velvets in the same tank, I think.

The Almost-Ada tank. 

I almost think I need another light on it. Not sure.


----------



## krisvalkyrie

What is the best filtration for nano tanks? I don't like hob's as they are visually messy

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ

krisvalkyrie said:


> Where can I find one of these tanks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Go thru the thread  it's been posted about 10 times. Allpet sells it.


----------



## krisvalkyrie

I just caught that, trying to get used to tapatalk as I haven't used it before, do try not to be rude, I saw the answer then edited my post. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ

krisvalkyrie said:


> I just caught that, trying to get used to tapatalk as I haven't used it before, do try not to be rude, I saw the answer then edited my post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I'm not tryin to be rude either . 

I hate the new tapatalk. 

I would personally recommend a zoomed 501 for it. 

It's so short I had issues with shrimp climbing my Azoo palms


----------



## mjbn

krisvalkyrie said:


> I just caught that, trying to get used to tapatalk as I haven't used it before, do try not to be rude, I saw the answer then edited my post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk





MABJ said:


> I'm not tryin to be rude either .
> 
> I hate the new tapatalk.
> 
> I would personally recommend a zoomed 501 for it.
> 
> It's so short I had issues with shrimp climbing my Azoo palms


MABJ is in no way a rude guy, nor was he being rude in replying to your first question:fish: Simply stating that it has been mentioned many times in the thread. 

But yeah, a zoo med would probably be best, HOB filters are nice, but my shrimp also try to climb up the outflow. I check the filter compartment every once in a while to make sure no shrimp are in there. A canister would be nice in this case for such a short tank.


----------



## MABJ

mjbn said:


> MABJ is in no way a rude guy, nor was he being rude in replying to your first question:fish: Simply stating that it has been mentioned many times in the thread.
> 
> But yeah, a zoo med would probably be best, HOB filters are nice, but my shrimp also try to climb up the outflow. I check the filter compartment every once in a while to make sure no shrimp are in there. A canister would be nice in this case for such a short tank.


Thanks mate  pleasure to see you still around. Yeah I played with a few ways to keep them out. Some would still get in and get chopped up.


----------



## gnod

Curious but does anyone use a canister filter with lily pipes for this tank?


----------



## MABJ

I like the zoomed on it.

I've since torn my tank down, though. It'll go up again when I have more room. 

I'm not sure how lilly pipes would do, but I definitely like the cannister.


----------



## Couesfanatic

I'm using an Eheim 2211 with the provided intake/output. Works great for this tank.


----------



## gnod

sounds good to me. i have my AC20 on it and it's providing ok flow across the tank. just wanted something a bit more with more flow.. i may try the sunsun 602 canister filter. i've been reading decent reviews about it here. 

i'll have my tank up with updated photos here shortly!


----------



## tattooedfool83

gnod said:


> sounds good to me. i have my AC20 on it and it's providing ok flow across the tank. just wanted something a bit more with more flow.. i may try the sunsun 602 canister filter. i've been reading decent reviews about it here.
> 
> i'll have my tank up with updated photos here shortly!


A 3 gallon tank would be about that the 602 sun sun is good for. Maybe a 5 gallon at the most. i bought one and hooked it up and was disgusted with how poor the flow was, its not sitting in a corner of my fish room and has been parted out for various other tanks. if you try it out on a 3 gallon post pics so we can see


----------



## gnod

tattooedfool83 said:


> A 3 gallon tank would be about that the 602 sun sun is good for. Maybe a 5 gallon at the most. i bought one and hooked it up and was disgusted with how poor the flow was, its not sitting in a corner of my fish room and has been parted out for various other tanks. if you try it out on a 3 gallon post pics so we can see


haha will do. sorry it didn't work out for you. i figured it would be suitable for a nano. 

anyone have any suggestions for lily pipe set for this tank? i'm hoping there's one out there where i don't have to cut a part of the rim off. but then again.. i could use a new dremel. 

if i go the canister route, i may just end up doing an inline diffuser as well for my co2.


----------



## MABJ

I cut part of my rim off. You may not have to. I don't know any decent lilly pipes to recommend.


----------



## bulalo

joined the club today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ

Looking good! hahah. I'll add you.


----------



## GreenBliss

Looks good, bulalo!


----------



## bulalo

Do you guys have the same issue with the beamswork being pushed forward toward the edge by ac20 filter? How did you compensate for that issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ

I didn't use the AC20. 

You could always cut the filter or the ring depending on how it fits.


----------



## seagrasser

Great thread. Totally joined this forum because of it. going to join the club as soon as I can find a way to get one of these tanks in AK.


----------



## MABJ

That's awesome to hear!! Check out that one website that is repeated a lot throughout this thread. I can't recall it off the top of my head. I think it's allpet.com


----------



## seagrasser

allpet.com currently does not ship to AK. Will try calling and pleading my case.


----------



## Gavin288

Well my 5.5 sprung a leak today.....just what i needed, final full tank shot will be posted later, getting a random tank from petco or petsmart later


----------



## Couesfanatic

Where at? What happened, was it cracked or de-rimmed or anything? Thats bad news


----------



## Gavin288

one of the corners had a small leak, No cracks and it wasn't derimmed, it was a slow leak so it wasn't really that bad just didn't feel like spending 4 hours rescaping a new tank and transferring all my baby shrimp but i did upgrade to a 10 gallon


----------



## GreenBliss

That sucks . Sure the shrimp will like all the new space.


----------



## tyeroc

bulalo said:


> Do you guys have the same issue with the beamswork being pushed forward toward the edge by ac20 filter? How did you compensate for that issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have my ac20 mounted on the side, but it was easy enough to bend the metal feet so they sat higher and could sit level ontop of the filter . Though now I'e got it sitting directly ontop of the cover seems more compact and I get less glare off the top of the cover which is nice since its a desktop tank for me. Here a picture with it lifted up above the filter.


----------



## Couesfanatic

nice scape. pretty unique.


----------



## tyeroc

Couesfanatic said:


> nice scape. pretty unique.


Thanks, Fixed up the planting the other week since I had some time and it'll be much quicker to start to carpet hopefully.


----------



## Ben94

Joining the club! Haven't planted yet. Also sorry the tank is still terribly cloudy. 

I'm going to be using a marineland single bright led that I got for 20 bucks. I'm pretty sure is the equivalent of the beamsworks that's commonly been used.

I went back and forth trying to decide if I wanted to filter this tank or not. Finally decided to throw in a hagen elite mini I had sitting around. Using a tetra preset heater for now as well.

Also would like to say I'm amazed by the quality of these Deep Blue Professional tanks.


----------



## MSG

*Ever seen any of their glass lids before?*

Not sure if this is the STANDARD Deep Blue Professional Glass Canopy or the Deep Blue Professional TransLumen Glass Canopy.









I missed the model number when I took pictures of the box, but that lid in the photo will fit for a 20G Long, 29G Standard or their 37G High tanks.

I have a Aqueon Versa-Top™ but after seeing the Deep Blue version in person I might grab one next time.

Note: Check out the EDGES of the glass.


----------



## Rider

I am considering one of these tanks. I really like the size. The only heaters I've seen on the thread have been a couple preset Tetra heaters. Are most of you running this tank without a heater?


----------



## GreenBliss

MSG said:


> Not sure if this is the STANDARD Deep Blue Professional Glass Canopy or the Deep Blue Professional TransLumen Glass Canopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the model number when I took pictures of the box, but that lid in the photo will fit for a 20G Long, 29G Standard or their 37G High tanks.
> 
> I have a Aqueon Versa-Top™ but after seeing the Deep Blue version in person I might grab one next time.
> 
> Note: Check out the EDGES of the glass.


One thing I hate about glass covers from Versa Top and Marineland is the hinge is brown and this one is clear. I love that. I may need to get one for my 18g.


----------



## GreenBliss

Rider said:


> I am considering one of these tanks. I really like the size. The only heaters I've seen on the thread have been a couple preset Tetra heaters. Are most of you running this tank without a heater?


'

I am. Have only shrimp in the tank.


----------



## MSG

Didn't even notice the hinges on the Deep Blue Canopies where "clear". The polished edges are what impressed me. Also it looks like the DBP glass is different than the Versa, but unless I get one side to side I'm not going to be able to tell. 










Glad I took to time to open up the box, but I'll have to stop by the shop to get the model number to see if it's the standard or research grade. 

I don't think I would go without some sort of lid on a nano DBP tank due to the evaporation rate.


----------



## bulalo

sorry for quality of image using my phone camera


----------



## Couesfanatic

Looks nice bulalo. Mine is growing UG emersed currently.


----------



## Couesfanatic

well, here is an update 2 weeks after the last picture. I think I'm going to buy another one of these tanks soon, maybe two more. Anyone have an update?


----------



## Couesfanatic

Anyone with an update?


----------



## Tihsho

I've never seen these tanks anywhere. I'm sure going to consider one of these if I decide to add another tank.

Right now I'm just working with the DB cubes.


----------



## MABJ

I'm glad to see some fantastic looking DBP tanks. Good work and keep it up guys


----------



## mopani

anyone got a link to the exact beamsworks yall are using, got a AC30 and may do a single betta or some dwarf frogs


----------



## Couesfanatic

Amazon.com : BeamsWork 18"-22" Single Bright Power LED Aquarium Light Fixture 300 : Pet Supplies


----------



## MABJ

Make sure you get a Fluval prefilter sponge! That is the correct light.


----------



## mopani

Thanks, already got one &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## MABJ

Guess who is pulling his DBP long out again?


----------



## P17

I don't have this specific DBP tank, but I bought their 10 gallon a while back and I'm happy with it. I haven't set it up yet, but I'm loving the heavy, black framing. It gives it this cool geometric look that really stands out with how many other people seem to be gravitating towards the rimless/ seamless look.


----------



## MABJ

Yeah I love it! I do both now, rimless and DBP. 

I'm between two tank brands. DBP and AquaTop. You get your bang for your buck on both fronts.


----------



## Jennalyn

I'm having fun with my first DB 5 gallon. Looking forward to actually getting some plants in there! It's going to be a cute little betta home.


----------



## MABJ

Jennalyn said:


> I'm having fun with my first DB 5 gallon. Looking forward to actually getting some plants in there! It's going to be a cute little betta home.


What 5 gallon tank?! Post some pics


----------



## Jennalyn

It's a 16" long 5 gallon. Still pretty bare-bones, but I have plants coming tomorrow and other essentials (heater, thermometer, etc) coming the day after.

I'm in love with the background, though. Once the flourite cloud settles, it's really going to shine. Already looks way better than the pic after just a couple hours.


----------



## MABJ

Nice  good luck with cycling! Keep us posted here.


----------



## BeastMaster

*Reincarnation*

After a brief dry dock, will be using my old "Collage" tank and transforming into next years planted tank contest entry. I will be using the custom made OTS Mattenfilter (made from the tank dividers & lid) which will be modified to utilize a paintball CO2 system. I purchased a 18" Fugeray to replace the previous LED setup & will be using AquaSoil substrate (previous setup was w/o any substrate).

The plan is to DSM an HC lawn. The background planting will be pygmy chain sword. The DSM period will continue until just before the entry period. When the tank is finally flooded, will add accent plantings (driftwood pieces w/anubias & java ferns) to complete the scape. Hope this works, wish me luck! :bounce:


----------



## MABJ

Good luck! Keep updating us with pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

Here is my update:


----------



## BeastMaster

Couesfanatic said:


> Here is my update:


Nice tank! That's the look I'm going for except w/ pygmy chain sword along the back during DSM. Like your Beamswork LED but too wide for my OTS filter pipes so, went w/ Fugeray. 

When the HC is planted, will post pics. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster

BeastMaster said:


> After a brief dry dock, will be using my old "Collage" tank and transforming into next years planted tank contest entry. I will be using the custom made OTS Mattenfilter (made from the tank dividers & lid) which will be modified to utilize a paintball CO2 system. I purchased a 18" Fugeray to replace the previous LED setup & will be using AquaSoil substrate (previous setup was w/o any substrate).
> 
> The plan is to DSM an HC lawn. The background planting will be pygmy chain sword. The DSM period will continue until just before the entry period. When the tank is finally flooded, will add accent plantings (driftwood pieces w/anubias & java ferns) to complete the scape. Hope this works, wish me luck! :bounce:



Started DSM. :bounce:

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

Looks great! Let us know how the growth is with that light. It looks like the front to back spread is good. I've been thinking about switching my Beamswork for that finnex fugeray, but just for emersed growth stuff. Might be too much for submersed.

Here is my 10 gallon Deep Blue Professional tank. Stargrass and duckweed are the only plants currently. I have 8 CPD's in there, 1 Scarlet Badis, 1 Otto, 5-6 cherry shrimp and some pond snails. And thats a brine shrimp hatchery to the right of the tank. It requires no air pump or light. I feed these fish a mix of NLS and baby brine.

The floaters give a bit of a green tinge to the tank. I pull floaters out periodically and thin it up.


----------



## Andromeda01

Anyone here using a heater on their DB 3.2 gallon? If so what size/brand?

I have a Marineland 25 watt stealth on mine and there is too much fluctuation with the temp. It fluctuates from about 73.5 to 77.5. My guess is that happens because the heater is too big and heats up such a small volume of water too quickly before shutting off. Or maybe the heater is just faulty. Whatever the reason I'm looking for a new heater. 

It's frustrating, the small heaters have no temp control and are unreliable while the reliable heaters are too big.


----------



## Couesfanatic

I ran mine without a heater.


----------



## Zoomy

Since this is a long damned thread and I'm lazy, anyone with a 38 or 50 gal DBP? I'm eyeballing these. I had been looking at the 38, since the hubby was not keen on me going with a 45g in the nano tank setup I'd originally been considering (mostly due to the added $$ of an all-in-one), but the 50g would still be cheaper than the 30g AIO and WAY cheaper than the 45 AIO...and he doesn't like the look of tanks that are only 12 front-to-back, as the 38 DBP is. I agree, so it looks like we'd be leaning towards the 50.


----------



## BeastMaster

Update since my post in Sep.
• flooded the tank & added sprigs of Monte Carlo to the HC groundcover 
• added a bonsai driftwood piece that has B micrantha plantlets super glued to the canopy
• added a small colony of wild Neocardina davidii to keep algae under control
• OTS mattenfilter now powered by Ehiem compact 300 pump & plumbed w/Cal Aqua Labs glass lily pipes
• light source is provided by Finnex 18" Fugeray
• tank journal title changed from "Collage" to "iNewton"
:bounce:

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buu

Anyone know an online shop that ships these tank to Canada?


----------



## Tihsho

@BeastMaster, is that just a small tank you've converted into a sump? How do you have the intake(s) working? Just a siphon?


----------



## BeastMaster

Tihsho said:


> @BeastMaster, is that just a small tank you've converted into a sump? How do you have the intake(s) working? Just a siphon?



Tihsho, checkout "custom OTS filter for nano tank" for details & development. It's a sump I built from glass dividers that came w/ the tank (5 compartment betta tank) & yes, intakes are siphons. Needed 2 to match outflow.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ

BeastMaster, what a fantastic looking tank you have!! Keep up the good work.

Say, being from Hawaii, do you keep any Opaes?


----------



## somewhatshocked

If anyone sees these for sale online or in a brick & mortar location in the US, please yell my way!

I'm on the hunt for another.

Edit: Seapora is the new manufacturer of the tank, now that DBP has mostly exited the market. If anyone has any leads, let me know.

And just to be clear - this is not a want to buy post, as I'm searching for retail outlets in the US that carry the tanks.


----------

